# History of Pakistan Army.



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Army.


.*
Commandant HL Lloyd, MC, OEB, RE briefing Liaqat Ali Khan, Prime Minister during his visit to SME *(School of Military Engineering) Sialkot.*
After independence in April 1948, School of Military Engineering (SME) was established at Sialkot, Pakistan. In 1952, SME was shifted from Sialkot to Risalpur and later developed and renamed as Military College of Engineering (MCE).

Date: 1950

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

*Troops movement by train.*

Men of the 2nd Battalion The Durham Light Infantry start their epic 300 mile journey from Ambala to Sialkot.
Date: 1926









Omer Khan
Thanks for drawing my attention to this Waiz. Yes, the 2nd Btn , Durham LI, were actually just only returning to India. From July 1920 to November/December 1926, they were on duty in Turkey and the Middle East. They returned to India in December 1926, and traveled up from Bombay (now Mumbai) to Delhi, and then via Delhi-Ambala-Amritsar-Lahore, to Sialkot cantonment, by train.
But they didn't get much rest, in February 1927 they were sent to guard the International Settlement, at Shanghai, China. And finally returned to India in August 1927, and they stayed there for a longish stay, until November 1937, when they finally returned home to England.









British Army Carabiniers.
Sialkot.
Date: 1882

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

A Watch Tower In Khyber Pass, Circa 1924.









Khyber Pass, sung by Kipling and famed in the history since the hordes of Alexander marched through it, is once again heavily guarded by British troops. An armed camp at the mouth of the famous defile into Afghanistan is maintained against the double threats of Indian unrest and a possible Bolshevik invasion from eastern Russia.
Pictured above is the block house or watch tower of an Afridi Khan. Each house in the Afridi country is a small fort. India's loyal sepoys guard the Afghan-Indo border and keep peace among the many independent tribes.
.






.

Photograph Of The Shagai Fort In The Khyber Pass, Circa 1920's.

The Fort, Built In The 1920's, Is At The Middle Of The Khyber Pass And is The Headquarters Of The Khyber Rifles, This Building, Ten Miles From Jamrud.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

British Vickers Light Tank Mark IIB Indian Pattern On Patrol Near Besai Hill At Khyber Pass, January 1940.

During The World War II, The British Were Increasingly Worried About The German Advance Towards The Caucasus. If Germans Had Broken Through Central Asia Would Have Been Theirs Attack Through Khyber Pass Was Expected. So Accordingly The Khyber Pass Received Extra Defences Like This British Light Tank.












A Native Outpost On The Frontier Of Afghanistan, Khyber Pass, Circa 1921-1922.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*An Armoured Car On Patrol, Near Jamrud Fort Circa 1919.
*
Photograph by Randolph Bezzant Holmes ,









Additional Note - Rainy season flash flood stream in front of Jamrud Fort. The mountain behind Jamrud Fort is Mountain of Village Gundai of Kuki Khel Sher Khan Khel Sub Tribe. In the foothills runs a canal bringing water from River.

Armoured cars greatly increased the firepower of the British on the frontier. They were used to patrol areas and harry retreating tribesmen. However, the lack of roads on the frontier limited their operational use. There was also a problem, never fully resolved, about how they would work alongside the traditional cavalry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Indian Mountain Battery in action in the Khyber Agency, C.1930s.

This could possibly be the 21st Kohat Mountain Battery (Frontier Force). The road from Landi Kotal to Torkham can be seen in the right of the picture. Some soldiers of the 1st Battalion, The King's Regiment (Liverpool) can also be seen near the gunners.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A Gatling Gun Detachment In The Kurram Valley 2nd Anglo-Afghan War, 1879.










The Weapons Are Equipped With The 1872 Broadwell Ammunition Drum, The Dust Of Afghanistan And The Gatling Gun Did Not Mix Well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Mountain Battery In Action, Bilandkhel Hangu, Circa 1890 - 1895.









The 23rd Peshawar Mountain Battery (Frontier Force) Was An Artillery Unit Of The British Indian Army. It Was Raised In 1853 As The Peshawar Mountain Train. It Became The 23rd Peshawar Mountain Battery (Frontier Force) In 1903. 

In 1947, It Was Transferred To The Pakistan Army, Where It Exists As The 3rd Peshawar Battery (Frontier Force) Of The First (SP) Medium Regiment Artillery (Frontier Force).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The 1st Battalion 90th Punjabis at Thal, C.1919.








During the First World War, the 90th Punjabis served in Mesopotamia, where they arrived in January 1915, as part of the 12th Indian Brigade. After serving in the Persian Arabistan with the 12th Indian Division, the regiment moved to the Euphrates Front in July.

For the rest of the war, it operated on the Euphrates Line with 15th Indian Division and fought with great distinction in the Battle of Nasiriyah, the Action of As Sahilan, the Second Battle of Ramadi and the Action of Khan Baghdadi.

During the war, the 90th Punjabis suffered 452 casualties including 158 killed and were awarded a number of gallantry awards. Soon after returning home, the regiment was again called out to serve in the Third Afghan War in 1919. 

In 1918, 90th Punjabis raised a second battalion, which saw service in the Third Afghan War and took part in operations in Waziristan in 1920-21. 

The 2nd Battalion was disbanded in 1922.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Colonel Sir Robert Warburton, Lieutenant Colonel Sir Aslam Khan Sadozai, Officers And Sowars Of Khyber Rifles, Circa 1890's.

The First Commandant Of The Khyber Rifles Was Sir Robert Warburton, Son Of An Anglo-Irish Soldier Robert Warburton Of The Bengal Artillery And His Wife Shah Jehan Begum, An Afghan Princess. Sir Robert Remained The Commandant Until His Retirement In 1899. His Deputy, Colonel Sir Aslam Khan Sadozai, The First Muslim Commandant, Succeeded Him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The British Army in India*


Another legacy of the Indian Mutiny was the deployment of a large number of British Army units (mainly infantry) in India. These units were not part of the Indian Army, but came under operational command of the Indian Army. With the partition of British India on 15 August 1947, the British maintained a military presence in the two new countries for a short period. The last British Army unit to leave independent India was the 1 Bn. The Somerset Light Infantry, which left Bombay on 28 February 1948, with the British Headquarters, The Army in India closing on the same date. The last unit to leave Pakistan was the 2 Bn The Black Watch, which sailed from Karachi on 26 February 1948.


*Structure of the Army in India*


Pre-war, India Command was divided into four commands, each headed by a General or Lieutenant General, namely:

*Northern Command;*
*Southern Command;*
*Eastern Command;*
*Western Command.*


In late 1938, Western Command was downgraded to become the Western Independent District. Each command had a number of Districts under command, each being a Major General’s command. In April 1942, with the threat of Japanese invasion, Eastern Command and Southern Command were given a more operational focus and were redesignated as Eastern Army and Southern Army respectively. Also in April 1942, the Western Independent District was absorbed by Northern Command, which itself was redesignated as the North Western Army. In May 1942, a new command was established to control the central part of India. This meant that the higher level formations from May 1942 until the end of the war were:



*North Western Army;*
*Southern Army;*
*Eastern Army;*
*Central Command.*


With the end of the war, in 1946 the Armies reverted to being Commands, and British India moved back onto a peacetime setting with Central Command being disbanded. However, India quickly moved towards partition, with Northern Command becoming the Army Headquarters of the new Pakistan Army, and the other commands passing to the new Indian Army.
.


Western Command was one of the four pre-war commands in the Army in India. In 1938, this command was downgraded to become an independent district.

This district had its headquarters based in Quetta. It had four brigades under command namely:

*Quetta Brigade: HQ Quetta
Khojak Brigade: HQ Quetta
Zhob Brigade: HQ Loralai
Sind Brigade Area: HQ Karachi*

In April 1942, it was redesignated as the Baluchistan District under command of the North Western Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Headquarters, The Army in India*

The Headquarters The Army in India (A.H.Q. India), was based at Delhi. During the summer months, some elements of the headquarters moved to Simla in Himachal Pradesh state in order to be alongside the government which moved there due to the stifling heat in Delhi. The name, ‘The Army in India’ was used as the headquarters had operational control over British Army and Indian Army units serving in the sub-continent.


Headquarters of the Army in India was a pre-war command covering the entire country of British India. The headquarters consisted of six branches:

*Military Secretary’s Branch;
General Staff Branch;
Adjutant General’s Branch;
Quarter-Master-General’s Branch;
Master-General of the Ordnance Branch;
Engineer-in-Chief’s Branch.*


The Commander-in-Chief was a General’s appointment. This was usually a four year posting. It usually alternated between an officer of the British Army and one of the British Indian Army.

At the beginning of the Second World War, the headquarters was redesignated as the General Headquarters (G.H.Q.), India Command. The initial focus was to raise divisions for deployment overseas, in particular in the Middle East. The entry of Japan into the war on 8 December 1941, and the subsequent capture of Burma, moved the focus of G.H.Q. India very firmly back to the defence of India. This was the period of most significant growth in G.H.Q. India, until by the end of the Second World War, just over two and a half thousand service personnel were based there.

Principal Administrative Officer’s Office

In October 1943, with the growth of the Indian Army and the growth of the G.H.Q. India, it was decided to appoint a Principal Administrative Officer whose main function was to coordinate and audit the administrative arrangements in G.H.Q. The post continued to exist until abolished in the run up to partition.

Post-war Contraction and Partition

In November 1945 the number of officers based at G.H.Q. India was:

*Lieutenant Generals = 8
Major Generals = 30
Brigadiers = 83
Colonels = 102
Others = 2,375*


With the end of hostilities, the political pressure increased to reduce the number of personnel at G.H.Q.. There were already some vacancies as with the introduction of ‘Python’ leave for British Army personnel, there was a shortage of suitably trained and experienced staff officers. In the period from August 1945 to November 1945, three Brigadier’s posts had already been abolished, and by the end of the year, further reductions planned were:

*Major Generals = 2
Brigadiers = 15
Colonels = 20
Others = 729*

G.H.Q. India remained in existence until 15 August 1947, when it was disbanded upon the partition of India and Pakistan. A new Headquarters, Pakistan Army was formed by Northern Command, and a new Headquarters of the Indian Army took over the headquarters in Delhi. Field Marshal AUCHINLECK was appointed the Supreme Commander of the Army in India and Pakistan to transfer responsibilities to the new armies, and to organise the withdrawal of British Army units and British former officers and men of the British Indian Army.

The office of Supreme Commander closed on 1 December 1947 upon the formal retirement of Field Marshal AUCHINLECK. Major General L. G. WHISTLER had been appointed the General Officer Commanding British Troops in India in 1947, and remained in command until the last British unit, the 1 Bn. The Somerset Light Infantry (Prince Albert’s) left on 28 February 1948. The 2 Bn. The Black Watch (Royal Highland Regiment) had been the last British Army unit to leave Pakistan on 26 February 1948. Some British officers remained in senior positions in both the Indian and Pakistani Armies until well into the 1950’s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Cherat, located in the Nowshera District, was a hill cantonment and sanatorium for British troops stationed in the hot and malaria-ridden Peshawar Valley. Many of the troops sent there carved and painted their regimental insignia on to nearby rock faces to mark their service on the frontier.
From an album of 116 photographs compiled by Lieutenant Hugh Stephenson Turnbull, 57th Wilde's Rifles (Frontier Force) in India and Egypt, 1903-1906.


1904








Ist B Royal Sussex Regiment At Cherat, C.1913. 









Queen Birthday Parade At Cherat, C.1890.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Command & Staff College Dining Hall, Quetta c.1930's*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Garrison

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Contact Us: staffcollege@cscquetta.gov.pk 
0092-081-2308010












*The Birth of the College-DEOLALI PERIOD (1905 – 1907)*


The birth of the Staff College in British India was preceded by a long incubation period of thirty years, for it was in 1875 that a proposal was first floated to establish an institution in India similar to that at Camberley, UK, with the object of providing trained staff officers for the British Indian Army. The first proposal; however, failed to find enough support in the British War Office and the matter was shelved. Instead, the War Office sanctioned a scheme by which a small number of officers of the Indian Staff Corps were permitted to attend course at the Camberley Staff College.



But this small number proved insufficient for the British Indian Army. The College, however, owes its being to the arrival of Field Marshal Viscount Kitchener as Commander-in-Chief in India, whose reorganisation of the Army in India in 1902 created more staff appointments and revealed a dearth of trained staff officers. The former practice of sending six selected officers to the Camberley was obviously inadequate. Camberley was also not prepared to offer any increase in vacancies to the Army in India. Lord Kitchener’s recommendations to the Government had proposed a parallel institution in India. His suggestions were accepted by the Indian Government and the proposal to build a Staff College at Quetta was sanctioned finally along with an expenditure of Rupees 6, 33,440, in January 1905.









On 21 March, the same year, an Indian Army Order provided for temporary establishment of the Staff College at Deolali, near Bombay, pending completion of the building at Quetta. It was named the “Indian Staff College”. Initially, the College had a staff of one Colonel and five Lieutenant Colonels under Brigadier General A.W.L. Bayly for the first course of 24 officers which commenced on 1 July 1905. 

The College was to open in the building of Musketeer School at Deolali, which was eventually converted to provide three lecture halls, a library, College offices, a map department, a reproduction office and a photographic dark room through considerable alterations. No accommodation; however, could be arranged for the Commandant and the Professors. They had to hire civilian bungalows in the neighbourhood. Such was the state of infrastructure for first two years of the College.

The charter of the College was to train staff officers for the Indian Staff Corps. The same regulations, entrance examination syllabus and methods of training as those at Camberley were to be adopted. Students were selected for the courses partly by competitive examination and partly by nomination. Lord Kitchener also ordered that, as far as possible, staff appointments should be filled by the College graduates. In addition to training selected officers for staff appointments in the British Indian Army, the College was to provide them with the background required for higher command.









In 1905, the Staff Course was of two years duration divided into two divisions, the Junior and Senior Divisions; though of course, it was not until 1906 that the second division came into being. The War Office had laid that the syllabus for the Course should be similar to that of Camberley. In the curriculum, the subjects included Military History and Strategy, Geography,

Tactics, Military Engineering, Staff Duties, Administration, Economics and Law. The curriculum allowed time for polo, shooting and fishing, and there is no record of students burning the midnight oil for anything other than their own pleasure! Conclusion of the first year at College saw various modifications made to the curriculum in the light of experience gained to suit the Indian environment.


*Evolution Of Command And Staff College (1907 – 1955)*

Two years spent at Deolali, before shifting to Quetta, laid a solid academic, professional and traditional foundation of the College. It was on 1st June 1907 that the College was formally inaugurated by General Officer Commanding 4th Division (Quetta) whose personal interest had made establishment of the College at Quetta possible.

The College Building was set in barren and stony surroundings which had to be transformed into green lawns through a lot of hard-work. The weather at Quetta forced setting of instructional year from 20th February to 20th December, a tradition which continued as such until 2008. 1909 saw the arrival of first allied students to the College in the shape of two Australian officers. Next year, an effort was started to beautify College surroundings including brass and bronze cannon pieces seen in its grounds today. In 1912, Major A. Skeen was taken as first Directing Staff from Graduates of the College. In 1914, mutual honorary Mess membership was extended to the graduates of Camberley and Staff College, Quetta. Meanwhile outbreak of World War I forced closure of the College on 15th September 1914.



_



_


After the war, the Staff College reopened in 1919 with short duration courses incorporating Air Force officers as well for the first time. 1920 Course is still remembered for its record of 60 decorations for 54 officers besides 15 of them making it up to the rank of General. Next year, first publication of the College magazine under the name of “Owl Pie” took place which was modified as “The Owl” following year. It is important to highlight that most of the study tours in that period were conducted abroad incorporating visits to various battlefields of the world.

Another highlight of that time was close interaction between the College and Quetta Division incorporating field exercises and demonstrations. Two famous quotes describe environment of the College at that time: Sir Richard said, “The work was never allowed to interfere with the fun”, and Field Marshal Auckinleck said, “Quetta in those days was ahead of Camberley in the practical nature of its teaching, the greater realism of its exercises and its generally liberal and forward outlook”.1930 gave way to another healthy and important tradition of the College, the Pantomime, which continues to this day.

These were the days when military technology was undergoing revolutionary changes with the introduction of armour and air power. 1933 was also important from the perspective that first Indian Officer, Captain Kodandera Madappa Cariappa graduated from the College, who later became Commander-in-Chief of Indian Army in 1949.


_



_



1935 proved to be the most disastrous year in the history of Quetta as a massive earthquake nearly wiped out the entire city. However, Staff College remained very fortunate as not a single building collapsed and damages to the building did not go beyond few cracks here and there. Nevertheless, College community did not hold back and took active part in the relief work. In 1936, work on new Officers’ Mess commenced as part of earthquake proof construction and was completed in 1939. The beginning of World War II forced shortening of two-years Course to six months initially and then three months only. The arrival of first two Officers who, later, were the part of Pakistan Army, namely Captain (later Brigadier) K. M. Idris and Captain (later Major General) Nazir Ahmed, gave a special significance to the July 1940 Course.

By 1947, the shortened courses gave way to one year Course with enhanced intake of 180 students. The College was reorganised into three divisions. The first Pakistani to serve on the faculty was Lieutenant Colonel (later Major General) Muhammad Iftikhar Khan, who was posted as Directing Staff in 1943. The shorter War Courses also saw some female students at the College for a brief period of time, though none out of them could return as Directing Staff. 1947, the year of Independence, necessitated the termination of the Course prematurely to allow for departure of Indian and British officers. 

The College resumed its proceedings on 7th July 1948 with a British Commandant and a mixed Faculty of Pakistani and British officers thus ensuring a smooth transition post-Independence. It was beginning of a glorious era in 43 years old history of the College. Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah honoured the College with his visit on 14th June 1948 along with Miss Fatima Jinnah.

Another change during 1948 was the shifting of The Tactical School from Dehra Dun to Quetta as a wing of Staff College. The combined Institution got a new name i.e. Command and Staff College. However, this change did not last long and the College was redesignated as Staff College with move out of Tactical Wing. 

The College also retained its international and inter-services character in post partition period by welcoming students from Commonwealth countries and sister services. By 1955, the College was receiving students from the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, the United States, France, Turkey, Iran and Iraq. The College also retained Commonwealth tri-service exercise conducted in October every year at Karachi.

During this part of post-Independence period, the College was honoured to have the two Prime Ministers of Pakistan, Mr. Liaqat Ali Khan and Mr. KhawajaNazim-ud-Din as guest speakers in conformity with the tradition of enriching knowledge of its students through interaction with learned personalities. 

Another distinction of the period was arrival of Major General Muhammad Ayub Khan as a student for 2nd time to participate in Senior Officers’ Course held in May 1950. This conduct of Senior Officers’ Course continued for next few years, as and when required. During this period, the College was also visited by some renowned personalities of international stature like His Imperial Majesty, Shahanshah of Iran, Raza Shah Pehalvi, King Faisal II of Iraq and Chief of Imperial General Staff, Field Marshal, Sir William Slim.


Appointment of Major General M.A. Latif Khan as first Pakistani Commandant in 1954 practically heralded another era in rich history of the College. On 1st July 1955, the College marked attainment of 50 years milestone with Golden Jubilee celebrations spanning over three days and involving extensive preparations by the staff and students. The event was attended by a large number of foreign dignitaries besides old graduates. The event was commemorated by placing a large silver model of the College Building at entrance of the Officers’ Mess.


*March Towards a New Dawn (1956 – 1976)*

This section of the book illustrates beginning of another period in the College history wherein it was shifted into New Building, a true reflection of the College aspirations for future. The tone for this change was set by change of emblem in 1956 as Pakistan became an Islamic Republic. The College transited towards its new attire with lot of hope, spirit and ambition to provide Pakistan with a trustworthy training institution for middle tier of officers’ leadership hierarchy. This period is also important from the viewpoint that Pakistan went into war with India twice i.e., 1965 and 1971, which afforded our Graduates an opportunity to bring laurels to themselves and the Alma Mater, and demonstrate excellence of training acquired at the College.








In 1957, the College was visited by a special United States Nuclear Warfare Team. This visit proved most useful and resulted in modification and revision of the old syllabus. In 1959, for the first time in the history of the College, there was a joint exercise with the Pakistan Air Force Staff College. This served as a forerunner for such exercises to be held every year, thereafter such interaction helped nurture a closer and warmer relationship between the sister services. Queen Elizabeth II, accompanied by Prince Philip visited the College on 5th February 1961 whereas Mr Tunku Abdul Rehman Putra, the Prime Minister of Malaya visited in October 1962.

The Staff College had the privilege of receiving in 1963 Field Marshal Sir Claude Auchinleck. He had been a student of this College and later a member of the Directing Staff. His visit and a few days stay at the College proved inspiring for everyone.

With the outbreak of 1965 war, the normal Staff Course was terminated earlier and students were awarded the ‘psc’. The staff moved to the war front and the College remained closed till it was reopened in April 1966 for three short courses of six months.

The year 1968 saw the recommencement of regular, one-year Staff Courses. The intake too was increased to 120 students which included 16 officers from allied countries. Consequent to this increase in the intake, the Course was divided into A and B Divisions.

The morning of 26 March 1971 holds particular significance in the history of the College as a sombre demolition ceremony held in the College lawns bade farewell to the Old Building to give way to an earthquake proof modern Building. Dressed in ceremonial attire, the officers drew up in three ranks with a pipe band of the Punjab Regiment in the centre and paid homage to the Old Building. Each one of the assembled officers understood the law that the old must give way to the new, but all were also conscious of the fact that the silent building which faced them was the symbol of a bygone era in which men like Montgomery, Auchinleck, Slim and Ayub Khan walked its corridors.

To the traditionalists, the College could never be the same again but to the more modernists it was imperative to stay abreast with contemporary environment. The oldest buildings, a reminiscent of our past, include the Main Mess building and 30 earthquake-proof concrete bungalows, presently occupied by the Directing Staff. In 1971 again, the call for the defence of the motherland interrupted the Staff Course. It was cut short by a few weeks and dispersed in early November. The usual post war change over to the short courses held good for 1972; however, this time only one short Staff Course was conducted.



*Modern History Of Command And Staff College (1976 to date)*

The building project was conceived in right earnest in 1966 and planned in 1967. Consequently a competition was held at national level, inviting for the design of a suitable and modern earthquake-proof building. Out of a total of 32 entries, the design presented by Messrs Tajuddin M Bhamani and Company was declared the best and accepted by the General Headquarters Committee. In 1969 the firm was awarded the contract to prepare the documents, invite tenders and supervise the construction. Soon after, the engineers to be associated with the construction toured most of the staff colleges of the world to pick up ideas for the new building. The foundation stone of the New Building was laid in September 1972 by General Tikka Khan, the then COAS.








The New Building of the College was inaugurated by the Prime Minister of Pakistan Mr Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto, at 1630 hours on 7 April 1976. The elegant ceremony was attended by a large number of high ranking government functionaries and senior military officers. The event marked the commencement of a new era in the long and splendid history of this Institution.


The shifting of the College into New Building in 1976 set in motion a sequel of changes in various other spheres as well. These modifications had become essential in conformity with drive of modernization prevalent all around the globe. It is heartening to find that the College has been quick to respond to changes in curriculum warranted by transformations in operational roles of the army or trends in military thought in the world.


Sequel to change of the College Emblem in 1979, name of ‘The Owl’ – the College magazine was renamed as ‘The Review’ from 1979 issue onwards. The magazine provides a good pictorial round up of activities at the College. The professional publication of the College known as ‘The Citadel’ was first published in 1984 and provides a forum for expression of thoughts on doctrinal and conceptual issues. Publication of the Al Nisa Club known as ‘Al Nisa’ was first published in 1983 and has blossomed into a fine forum for expression of thoughts and ideas of the College ladies community.

1980 holds a special significance for the College as Platinum Jubilee was celebrated on 18th September. The College underwent a major uplift in this connection. New College Mosque was constructed in 1980 alongside uplift of polo ground to provide polo facility at Quetta. 

The concept of College Educational Television was also introduced this year which has flourished to a full fledged entertainment channel besides being a source of information and media support about activities of Al Nisa Club and curricular and co-curricular activities of the College. In 1989, a new building of Al Nisa was completed and inaugurated along with present day Medical Inspection Room. The Club with the new concept of its attractive refinement classes for Ladies has become a great attraction these days.

The Faculty of Research and Doctrinal Studies, commonly known as FORADS, was established in 1985 to identify and formulate goals for research and doctrinal evaluation. Famous operational war games ‘Sandstorm’ and ‘Ravi Blitz’ were added to the curriculum in 1986 and 1989, respectively.

The extension plan of College Building incorporating construction of present day new College Library and Student Officers Tea Lounge (Khurshid Lounge, earlier Safdar Lounge) was approved in 1983. However, the construction of Library Complex took a very long time and was ultimately inaugurated on 21st June 1993 by the Chief of Army Staff, General Abdul Waheed. The design of the new library is both modern and historical in character, symbolically injecting the concept of unity in the architectural theme.College Library has a fumigation chamber and a computer section for internet access to Higher Education Commission and National Defense University libraries.








The Commandant Major General Tanvir Hussain Naqvi took personal interest and directed to form a board for analyzing / planning space management and recommending apt utilization of rooms being vacated after commissioning of new Library Complex. In January 1992 Library located at the present Faculty Conference Room on second floor, moved to the new Library Complex.

Interestingly, the Commandant’s present office was Directing Staff Tea Lounge until 1993 when Tea Lounge was made available. It was in the same year that introduction of early morning recitation of Quranic verses along with English translation on Educational Television Network was made which is still a regular feature of beginning of each academic day. The Flag Hoisting Ceremony of Allied Countries was also introduced that year.

In consonance with norms of the educational systems around the world, Staff College undertook a massive computer based learning drive in 2001 and implemented a near paper-free environment. This system has been transformed by development of new College Application in 2011 which is based on thin client laptops for enhanced security of networking based computer environment. In 2003, the College started conferring Master’s of Science Degree in ‘Art and Science of Warfare’ to the Graduates.

The year 2005 held a special significance for the College due to centennial celebrations on completion of hundred years of establishment of the College. This remarkable feat was celebrated by commemorative projects like construction of Centenary Monument to replicate old College Clock Tower, one time Centenary Medal for Directing Staff and students, commemorative postage stamp by Pakistan Postal Services, publication of numerous commemorative documents including College History Book and construction of new College entrance.

In 2008, a historic change in schedule of the Staff Course took place in conformity with a drive of other changes at Army level introduced by Military Secretary Branch. Consequently, the Course began in July and terminated in June next year, though it began with a six months delay. The same year, a new block was added to the main Building to create enough syndicate rooms and offices due to the increased intake.
In year 2010-11, the College underwent some major construction, renovation and uplifting projects. These included the renovation of the Main Building, uplifting of the Directing Staff accommodation, construction of students and Allied Officers’ accommodation and uplifting of Javed Sultan Park as well as construction of a Coffee Shop and Pizza Point within its premises.

The process of progress carried through year 2012-13 with visible additions in and around College Building. Javed Sultan Park was further uplifted and converted to an amusement-cum-theme Park.
Within College Building, major improvement work was carried out in CSW (Computer Support Wing) which, in view of its enhanced scope, from provisioning / repair of computers to ‘Information Technology Services’, was renamed as ITW (Information Technology Wing) in Nov 2013. Complete College networking was upgraded after 2001.

The greatest evolutionary process was seen by the Exam Cell which was raised on 11 January 2011 as an entity to implement the new MCQ based SCEE/ Regime.

The years 2015 and 2016 have also seen phenomenal improvement in the academic and optical spheres of the College aiming at the enhancement of all-inclusive teaching-learning environment and betterment of community life at the College.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Command and Staff College Emblem

Motto "Pir Sho Biyamooz – Saadi"

Type Constituent college of the National Defence University, Islamabad

Established 1905


----------



## ghazi52

*. 
List Of Commandants*




NametenureBrig Gen A. W. L. BaylyApr 1905-Mar 1906Brig Gen T. CapperMar 1906 - Jan 1911Brig Gen W. P. BraithwaiteJan 1911- Aug 1914WW-IAug 1914 -Jun 1919Maj Gen Sir L. R. VaughanJun 1919 -Jan 1923Maj Gen Sir Gerald F. BoydJan 1923 - J an 1927Maj Gen C. A. C. GoodwinJan 1927 - Dec 1927Maj Gen E. T. HumphreysJan 1928 - Aug 1931Maj Gen R. C. WilsonSep 1931 - Oct 1934Maj Gen G. C. WilliamsOct 1934 - Apr 1937Maj Gen A . B. HaigApr 1937 - Mar 1940Brig A. F. P. ChristisonMar 1940- Feb 1941Brig C. A. OsborneFeb 1941 - Apr 1942Brig G .C. EvansApr 1942 - Aug 1943Brig B. H. ChappelAug 1943 - Jun 1944Brig H. V. CollingridgeJun 1944 - Mar 1945Maj Gen S. F. IrwinMar 1945 - Mar 1947Maj Gen H. L. DaviesApr 1947 - Aug 1947Maj Gen S. F. IrwinAug 1947 - Feb 1948Maj Gen I. C. A. LauderFeb 1948 - Mar 1952Maj Gen A. TillyApr 1952 - Aug 1954Maj Gen M. A. Latif KhanAug 1954 - Jul 1957Maj Gen M. G. JilaniJul 1957 - Dec 1958Maj Gen S. A. A. BilgramiDec 1958 - Dec 1962Maj Gen Sahabzada Yaqub KhanJan 1963 - Sep 1965Period without CommandantSep 1965 - May 1966 Indo-Pak WarMaj Gen Akhtar Hussain MalikMay 1966 - Jun 1967Maj Gen Abrar HussainAug 1967 - Mar 1968Maj Gen Muhammad ShariffMay 1968 - Jan 1970Maj Gen Azmat Bakhsh AwanFeb 1970 - Feb 1972Maj Gen Riaz AzimFeb 1972 - Dec 1974Maj Gen S. Wajahat HussainJan 197 5 - Jul 1977Maj Gen Muhammad IqbalJul 1977 - Sep 1979Maj Gen Ahmed Shamim KhanSep 1979 - Aug 1982Maj Gen Muhammad SafdarAug 1982 - Sep 1985Maj Gen Rahim Dil BhattiSep 1985 - May 1988Maj Gen Amin Khan BerkiMay 1988 - May 1990Lt Gen Syed Tanwir Husain NaqviJun 1990 - Dec 1991Maj Gen Ali Kuli Khan KhattakFeb 1992 - Jun 1993Maj Gen Saeed uz ZafarJul 1993 - Dec 1995Maj Gen Syed Mohammad AmjadDec 1995 - Dec 1998Maj Gen Javaid Afzal KhanDec 1998 - Nov 1999Maj Gen/Lt Gen Tariq Waseem GhaziFeb 2000 - May 2001Maj Gen Malik Arif HayatMay 2001 - May 2002Maj Gen Mohsin KamalMay 2002 - April 2005Maj Gen Ahmad Shuja PashaApr 2005 - Apr 2006Maj Gen/Lt Gen Khalid Nawaz KhanMay 2006 - May 2010Maj Gen/Lt Gen Khalid RabbaniMay 2010 - Nov 2011Maj Gen Sohail Ahmad KhanNov 2011 - Jan 2014Maj Gen Shahid Baig MirzaJan 2014 - May 2015Maj Gen/Lt Gen Aamir AbbasiMay 2015 - Dec 2017Maj Gen Sarfraz AliJan 2018 - Oct 2018Maj Gen / Lt Gen Nadeem Ahmed AnjumNov 2018 - Dec 2020Maj Gen Amer Ahsan NawazDec 2020 -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Command & Staff College Quetta c.1930's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ist F.F Unit As 59 Scinde Rifles Carried Out Search Operation In Bazaar Ahmad Khan Bannu, Circa 1930.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Afghan Guns Captured At The Peiwar Kotal At Kohat, Circa 1878.

Men from various British and Indian regiments pose with artillery guns captured at the Battle of Peiwar Kotal in December 1878. The battle was fought by British and Indian troops pushing their way across the border between India and Afghanistan, towards Kabul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mir Dast Afridi "Victoria Cross" With His Friends And Comrades Muslim, Sikh, Hindu, And Gora At Kohat, Circa 1916.










Mir Dast Afridi (1874 - 1945) was born on 3rd December 1874 Maidan, Tirah (now Pakistan).

He was a member of the Qambar Khel Afridi tribe. His father was Madha Mir, an Afridi Pathan from Maidan, Tirah, now Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province Pakistan.

A brother, Mir Mast, served as a Jemadar in the 58th Vaughan’s Rifles (Frontier Force) during the First World War. He saw action in the Ypres Sector in 1914 and was commanding a section of line near Neuve Chapelle when he deserted.

It is believed he did this as a Muslim, he was offended by the British being at war with Ottoman Turkey. Mir Mast was reputedly awarded the Iron Cross by Kaiser Wilhelm II. The award of the Indian Distinguished Service Medal on 10th March 1915, was cancelled on 1st April.

Mir Dast enlisted himself twenty years before on 3rd December 1894, into the 1st Regiment of Infantry, Punjab Frontier Force. He served on operations on the North West Frontier 1897-1898 in the Tochi Valley.

His Regiment became 1st Punjab Infantry in 1901 and he was promoted to Naik (Corporal) on 15th September. He continued on operations on the North West Frontier in Waziristan.

The Regiment became 1/55th Coke’s Rifles (Frontier Force) after a former commander in 1903. Promoted to Havildar (Sergeant) on 29th September 1904 and served on the North West Frontier until 1908.

He was in action as part of the Mohmand Field Force on 18th May 1908 at Khan Khor Beg. With two other men, he found himself close to a group of the enemy holding a position behind a low wall.

The three men rushed the position, shooting two of the enemy and bayoneting a third. Mir Dast was severely wounded in the right thigh. For this action, he was awarded the Indian Order of Merit, 3rd Class on 26th June 1908.

On 3rd March 1909 he was commissioned as Jemadar (Lieutenant) and was one of the twelve represenatatives of the Regiment to attend the Coronation Durbar for the proclamation of King George V as Emperor.

When the First World War broke out, 55th Coke’s Rifles remained in India, but during the first year, it reinforced 57th Wilde’s Rifles with eight officers, 43 NCO’s and 330 Sepoys.

One of the reinforcements was Mir Dast, who went to France and served on the Western Front from 19th January 1915. He saw action almost immediately at Neuve Chapelle, and within three months would be involved in his VC.

On 26th April 1915 at Wieltje, Belgium, Jemadar Mir Dast led his platoon with great bravery during the attack, and afterwards collected various pparties of the regiment (when no British officers were left) and kept them under his command untgraype retirement wa0us ordered.

He alpooso displayed great courage that day when he helped to carry eight British and Indian officers to safety while exposed to heav fire.

He was the first Indian officer to receive the VC; Indians only became eligible in 1912. He was promoted to Subadar (Captain) on 27th April 1915, the day after his award was gazetted. He was gassed, but continued to perform his duties until wounded in June.

He was then evacuated to England where he was admitted to the Royal Pavilion Military Hospital in Brighton, where he was visited personally by Lord Kitchener in July 1915.

The VC was presented to Mir Dast by King George V at the Royal Pavilion Military Hospital on 25th August 1915.

During his recovery, the effects of the gas became more marked and he was sent back to India on 19th October, where he re-joined his Regiment. He later remarked “The gas has done for me… I had rather not have been gassed than get the Victoria Cross.”

On the same day he received his VC, he was awarded the Russian Cross of St George, followed by the Order of British India, 2nd Class (entitling him to the title Bahadur) on 17th December 1915.

He never recovered from his gassing and was transferred to the Indian Army Reserve on pension in September 1917.

In addition to his VC, he was awarded the Indian Order of Merit, 3rd Class, Order of British India 2nd Class, India Medal 1895-1902 with clasps for Punjab Frontier and Waziristan, India General Service Medal 1908-35 with clasp North West Frontier 1908, 1914-15 Star, British War Medal 1914-20, Victory Medal 1914-19, George VI Coronation Medal 1937 and Russian Order of St George 3rd Class. His medals are believed to be in private ownership.

Mir Dast died at Shagi Hind Kyan Village, Tehsil District, Peshawar, India (now Pakistan) on 19th January 1945. He was buried in Warsak Road Cemetery, Shagi Hind Kyan Village.

He is also remembered on the Memorial Gates, Hyde Park Corner in London, which commemorates VCs of Indian heritage including Mir Dast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

This photograph of an elephant and mule battery is from an album of rare historical photographs depicting people and places associated with the Second Anglo-Afghan War.








The mule team on the left side of the photograph would have hauled supplies or towed the small field gun, while the elephants towed the larger gun. 

The gun appears to be an RML 7-pounder mountain gun. The men in the photograph are a mix of British soldiers and Indian sepoys. The group kneeling around the smaller, muzzle-loaded field gun is preparing to fire after the soldier at front left has used the ramrod he is holding to jam the charge down into the gun.

The gun at right, towed by elephants, appears to be an RBL 40-pounder Armstrong breechloader, as evidenced by gunner with ramrod behind the gun.

The humorous caption invokes common stereotypes about elephants (“dignity”) and mules (“impudence”). The Second Anglo-Afghan War began in November 1878 when Great Britain, fearful of what it saw as growing Russian influence in Afghanistan, invaded the country from British India. The first phase of the war ended in May 1879 with the Treaty of Gandamak, which permitted the Afghans to maintain internal sovereignty but forced them to cede control over their foreign policy to the British.

Fighting resumed in September 1879, after an anti-British uprising in Kabul, and finally concluded in September 1880 with the decisive Battle of Kandahar. The album includes portraits of British and Afghan leaders and military personnel, portraits of ordinary Afghan people, and depictions of British military camps and activities, structures, landscapes, and cities and towns. The sites shown are all located within the borders of present-day Afghanistan or Pakistan (a part of British India at the time).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Found extremely rare 1st Punjab Regiment badge. Later this regiment was amalgamated with the 14th, 15th and 16th Punjab Regiments of Pakistan. Sikhs from 1st PR were transferred to 1 Sikh now 4 Mech Infantry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pioneer infantrymen were essentially combat engineers; enlisted to fight as line infantry but with additional construction and demolition duties. the Kaiser's Pioneers with flamethrowers were a horrifying sight for any foe, in the Great War. pipe banner of the 106ᵗʰ, from 1912.









"personnel: very satisfactory. a fine body of men. all ranks keen and energetic."

MG HL Smith-Dorrien
GOC Quetta Division
13ᵗʰ March 1905

the 106ᵗʰ Hazara Pioneers; with their Lee-Enfields and silverware.


----------



## ghazi52

circa 1936-39 le Waziristan Campaign officers of the 6/13ᵗʰ Frontier Force Regiment. top left - GEN Musa top right - MG Sher Khan - the first 'Tariq' bottom right - LTG Bakhtiar Rana bottom left - MG Anant Singh Pathania the unit lives on in the Pakistan Army as the 1ˢᵗ FF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ambulance Cart Waziristan, Circa 1919.

By 1918 Mechanical Transport Was Gradually Being Introduced To The Indian Army.
It Nevertheless Continued To Rely Heavily On Thousands Of Oxen, Mules, Elephants And Camels To Transport The Wounded, Supplies And Weapons. 












25th Punjabis (Now 9 Punjab, Pakistan Army) Regimental Band At Miranshah, Waziristan Circa 1917.

The 25th Punjabis was an infantry regiment of the British Indian Army.
It was raised in 1857, as the 17th Regiment of Punjab Infantry. It was designated as the 25th Punjabis in 1903 and became 1st Battalion 15th Punjab Regiment in 1922. 
In 1947, it was allocated to the Pakistan Army, where it continues to exist as 9th Battalion The Punjab Regiment.


----------



## ghazi52

2nd Battalion (Guides) The Frontier Force Regiment 'Guides Infantry' In December 1971, the Lipa Valley sector along the CFL was left largely vacant by Major General Akbar Khan, the Chinar Div GOC, who scraped out units for the Poonch Offensive.


----------



## ghazi52

1ˢᵗ Punjab Cavalry - predecessors of the 11ᵗʰ Cavalry, an elite regiment of Pakistan's Armoured Corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

circa 1911







Lance Naik Ghulam Haider, a trooper of the 129ᵗʰ Duke of Connaught's Own Baluchis. 

the battalion continues to exist in the Pakistan Army as 11 BALOCH - which captured Pandu in July 1948, and fought with distinction at Lahore and Barapind in 1965 & 1971 respectively.


----------



## ghazi52

Circa 1944 









Mortar crew from the 2/1ˢᵗ Punjab, during the Burma Campaign. 

Four years later, the unit would fight in Kashmir, where it's SigO would immortalize himself while leading an attack on Tilpatra, 7 miles south-west of Uri, winning the PA's first Nishan-e-Haider.


----------



## ghazi52

Razmak Brigade Gate, Circa 1927.

After the tribal uprising of 1919-1920, it was decided during the spring of 1922 to locate the main garrison of Waziristan at Razmak. The self-contained cantonment, capable of holding 10,000 men, was established in January 1923.

New roads linking the garrisons and camps in the area were constructed to permit speedier troop movements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

2/3rd Gurkha Huts Kila Drosh Chitral Campaign, C.1895 - 1896.







The Chitral Campaign 1896 Photograph Album an original album of photographs featuring Officers and Goorkha soldiers involved in relieving the siege in this small campaign in Chitral on the North West Frontier. See Less

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Maxim Gun Detachment Of The 1st Battalion, King's Royal Rifle Corps, Chitral, 1895.

The men are posing with a .303 in. Maxim machine gun and .303 in. Lee-Metford Magazine Rifles. The 1st Battalion were then serving with Lieutenant-General Sir Robert Low's Chitral Relief Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Royal Corps of Signals, Waziristan, Circa 1930.








The NCO is operating a 5 inch heliograph with Alexandra piquet in the background. It was captured by 3 Gorkha Regiment (Princess Alexandra’s Own) in 1922. The piquet is named after Alexandra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An Armoured Car On Patrol Near Jamrud Fort Circa 1919.








Armoured cars greatly increased the firepower of the British on the frontier. They were used to patrol areas and harry retreating tribesmen. However, the lack of roads on the frontier limited their operational use. There was also a problem, never fully resolved, about how they would work alongside the traditional cavalry.

Note - Rainy season flash flood stream in front of Jamrud Fort. The mountain behind Jamrud Fort is Mountain of Village Gundai of Kuki Khel Sher Khan Khel Sub Tribe. In the foothills runs a canal bringing water from River.

Photograph by Randolph Bezzant Holmes (1888-1973), Peshawar Based Photographer.


----------



## ghazi52

This house was built by British Army in 1925 in Karachi. Later the house remained abandoned for years but finally in 2020, a passionate person got a hold of it and renovated it in best possible way. Looks beautiful now especially at night.


----------



## ghazi52

An British Indian Army Cavalry Regiment Crossing a Bridge In Waziristan, Circa 1936. From The Photo Album Of William John Oliver Royal Tank Corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The infantry bugle. *


----------



## ghazi52

The Great Legend, A Great Human Being, A Great Soul, A Devoted Educationist Mr. Hugh Catchpole (26th May, 1907 - 01 February, 1997) - Founder Principal - Cadet College Hasan Abdal









Mr Hugh Catchpole was one of the most distinguished educationists who taught generations and left an indelible mark on his students. Born in England, he joined Prince of Wales' Royal Indian Military College, Dehradun (now Rashtriya Indian Military College (RIMC) in 1928 and went on to become its Principal in 1948.

The first Pakistani Air Chief, Air Marshal Asghar Khan and his successor Air Marshal Nur Khan had been his students at RIMC. They requested him to come to Pakistan and become the founder Principal of Cadet College Hasan Abdal. He was still at Hasan Abdal when Air Marshal Asghar Khan handpicked him to join PAF Public School Sargodha as Principal, in 1958. He stayed there till 1967 and then joined Abbottabad Public School as Head of English Department, a post he held till his very last. He died at the age of 90, on 01 February, 1997, at Combined Military Hospital, Rawalpindi.

Mr Catchpole was buried with such honours as would be the envy of many. Besides being an extraordinary educationist, Mr Catchpole was a humanist and philanthropist, who remained a bachelor throughout his life and financed many students' education with his scholarship funds in England, India and Pakistan. In his will he wished to donate all balances of his account to the institutions he had been associated with. 

Mr Hugh Catchpole was honoured twice by Her Majesty the Queen Elizabeth. In 1971, he was awarded the Order of the British Empire (OBE). In 1980, the Queen awarded him Commander's Badge of the Order of the British Empire (CBE) also called the Most Excellent Order of the British Empire. In 1979, the President of Pakistan General Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq conferred upon Mr Catchpole the award of "Sitara-i-Imtiaz" for his meritorious services in the field of education.

On 15 June, 2007, the President of Pakistan General Pervez Musharraf conferred upon Mr Catchpole the highest civil award of Pakistan "Hilal-i-Imtiaz" posthumous for his incomparable, selfless and single minded dedication to the cause of quality education in Pakistan.

Mr. Hugh Catchpole breathed his last on 1st February 1997, and in accordance with his will, he was buried on the soil of Cadet College Hasan Abdal.
Thank You Mr Hugh Catchpole


----------



## ghazi52

Maj Sher Ali Kiani as a Battery commander in 1945 in Royal Indian Artillery.


----------



## ghazi52

Regimental Sergeant Major Leonard Drinkwater painting the Middlesex badge in the Khyber Pass, Circa 1925.
Between 1849, when the British first annexed the lands that became the North West Frontier, and 1947 when they left India, almost every Army regiment served in the Khyber Pass. While manning this outpost of empire many soldiers carved and painted their regimental insignia on to the rock faces there to mark their service on the frontier.


----------



## ghazi52

The Tirah Expedition, Peshawar, Circa 1897.

The Tirah Field Force Preparing To Attack The Afridi And Orakzai Tribes Near The Khyber Pass (Tirah).

Photographer Unknown.


----------



## ghazi52

A detachment of Indian Army soldiers on camels, Waziristan, North-West Frontier, Circa 1919.

The men depicted probably belonged to the 2nd Battalion, 61st King George's Own Pioneers. Because they were so well adapted to desert conditions, were strong and could walk for miles a day, camels were ideal for patrolling the dry terrain of Waziristan. The one-hump Arabian camel or dromedary was used as a pack animal by the British and Indian Armies for many years.

From album of 96 photographs compiled by Lieutenant Frank Allen Hanson, 2nd Battalion 61st King George's Own Pioneers, 1918-1919.

© National Army Museum


----------



## ghazi52

*Armoured Corps*


*History*

Journey of Armoured Corps centre from Ahmednagar to Nowshera commenced with the announcement of independence of Pakistan as made by Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah. On the same day, the Pakistan Armoured Corps was born. At that time, there was no Armoured Corps training institution in any area. All such training institutions were located at four different places in India. These were:-


Armoured Corps Officers Training School at Ahmednagar
Armoured Corps Training Centre No. 1 at Lucknow
Armoured Corps Training Centre No. 2 at Ferozepur
Armoured Corps Training Centre No. 3 at Babina


Under the Independence Act, it was decided that the Indian Army, including the Armoured Corps, will be divided at the ratio of 2:1 between India and Pakistan. The Armoured Corps School at Ahmednagar had to stay with India, and the Muslim instructors were allowed to opt for the newly born state of Pakistan. In addition, the training equipment at the school was also to be distributed as per the decided ratio. To carry out this colossal task of distribution, a board composed of British, Muslim, Sikh and Hindu officers was constituted under the chairmanship of Brigadier Gimson, who was the Commandant of the Armour School at that time. On similar lines, other boards were constituted, for all other training centres.









After the arrival of Mountbatten, as Viceroy of India, the partition date was announced. Time was precariously short. The C-in-C, Field Marshall Sir Claude Auchinleck and his staff produced the plan for the division of the Army. The division of the Indian Armoured Corps was based upon the principle that regiments with ethnic majorities would be allotted to their respective ethnicities. Pakistan's share was 6 regiments, (5 H, 6 L, 11 C, 13 L, 19 Land Scinde Horse). Since Guides had one Dogra and one Sikh squadron, it was allotted to India. Scinde Horse with one KK (Khaim Khani) and one Pathan squadron was earmarked for Pakistan. Because of the Guide's association of over 90 years with Mardan, the CO requested for it to be allocated to Pakistan. The C- in- C refused, however, a miraculous freak changed our fate. The KK squadron of Scinde Horse decided to remain in India as their homes in Rajputana were now part of India. This happy decision of the KK squadron brought the Guides to Pakistan. It received the Pathan squadron from Scinde Horse and the PM squadron from Hodson's Horse, giving its Sikh squadron to Hodson's Horse and its Dogra squadron to Scinde Horse.










"On Partition, the Indian Army retained what was the Centre and School of the Indian Armoured Corps along with a majority of the officer cadre, most of whom were non-Muslims, in accordance with the British policy. Consequently, with very few officers in Armoured Corps, all below the rank of lieutenant colonel, and with the GHQ placing emphasis mostly on the Corps of Infantry, the organization of the Armoured Corps was adversely affected in the initial period preceding Partition. The overall situation was so pathetic that there was no existence of even a Directorate for the Armoured Corps, which is so vital for regulating the affairs and solving the evolutionary problems of the Corps, there being just a Grade-2 staff officer who was a British officer named Major Ritter.

The Armoured Corps Directorate was established at a much later stage when Brigadier Idrees, Commander 3rd Armoured Brigade was appointed Director Armoured Corps and was later replaced with the rank of a Major General. The Armourtd Corps Centre and School were established at Nowshera. Matters at these institutions progressed slowly till Colonel Ihsanullah Babar took over as Commandant, after which things began to improve considerably at a quicker pace as procedures, drills and training policies were streamlined.




*1947-1948*









After taking over some share of stores, equipment and funds,assets were moved to Pakistan. Nowshera was selected for the Armoured Corps Centre and School. The advance party arrived at Nowshera in November 1947 and the main body followed a month later. The Sikh Regimental Training Centre and British Military Hospital lines were taken over. Considerable difficulties were experienced both in India and on arrival here, but due to the sheer hard work, initiative and dedication displayed by the officers, junior commissioned officers and soldiers, all difficulties were overcome and the Armoured Corps Centre and School was established at Nowshera Cantonment. In April 1948, Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah visited this establishment and addressed a Durbar which is an honour for the Armoured Corps. In April 1948, the first attestation parade was held for the first batch of recruits to pass out and since then a steady flow has been maintained.

*War Performance 1965 War*


*13 Lancers*

The regiment acted as the spearhead of the advance in Akhnur Sector of occupied Kashmir and penetrated 23 miles into enemy territory. Fourteen soldiers were martyred, including three officers, while twenty eight were wounded. For these actions the regiment was awarded the battle honour Dewa – Chumb and Jaurian 1965 and was also awarded the title of *The 



Spearhead Regiment*.

*Guides Cavalry (Frontier Force)*


The regiment, as part of 6 Armoured Division, fought the Battle of Chawinda along Charwa axis. It was ordered to hold and repulse the advancing elements of the Indian 1st Armoured Division on approach Charwa-Phillaura-Chawinda. Later the unit put in a regimental attack on 8 September. As a result, the Indian 16 Cavalry lost 16 tanks and 8 tanks were captured, while the unit lost 4 tanks. In this attack 3 officers of the unit embraced Shahadat. These officers were awarded Sitara-i-Jurat for their gallantry.


*06 Lancers*



During this war the regiment operated in the Khem Karan Sector under command 11 Division. It was 6 Lancers that stepped first into Indian territory and under its brave Commanding Officer, Lt Col Sahib Zad Gul, captured Khem Karan, amongst the first Indian towns to be captured by Pakistan. During this war, 2 officers, 11 Non-Commissioned Officers and 7 sowars of the regiment embraced Shahadat, including the Commanding Officer.




*20 Lancers*


During this war, the regiment was under 15 Division in the Sialkot sector. The regiment took part in the defence of Sialkot Cantonment and Dallowali Railway Station. Numerous enemy tanks, and other munition were destroyed. Fifteen soldiers of the regiment embraced Shahadat.

*4 Cavalry*



The regiment less reconnaissance troop participated in Indo-Pak War as part of 6 Armoured Brigade ex 1 Armoured Division in Khem Karan Sector. After suffering heavy casualties the regiment captured its objective. The regiment also celebrates 10 September to recall those memories and rejuvenate the sprit that is FOURTH CAVALRY. The reconnaissance troop of the regiment was placed under command 8 Baloch Regiment, and went into action in Chhamb Sector. During this war, 2 Junior ommissioned Officers, 4 Non-Commissioned Officerss and 11 sowars embraced Shahdat. Two officers of the regiment were awarded Sitara-i-Jurats along with Tamgha-i-Jurats to other soldiers of the regiment.

*22 Cavalry*

The regiment saw active field service in Sialkot Sector. It was given the mission of holding the railway line from Gunna Khurd to Rakh Baba Bhureshah, and preventing enemy penetration across the “Black Line” as it was operationally called. The regiment, along with affiliated forces successfully repelled repeated enemy attacks.*23 Cavalry (Frontier Force)*





The regiment was in the Lahore Sector. On 8-9 September 1965, it took part in the 22 Brigade counter attack across BRBL Canal, from over the North Syphon so as to destroy the enemy and secure the area up to the Grand Trunk Road at Mile 13-14. During the counter attack near Pul Kanjri Distributry, a jeep along with pennon, briefcase and diary of Major General Naranjan Purshad, GOC 15 Indian Division was also captured. During this action, 2 officers, 1 Junior Commissioned Officer and 5 sowars of the regiment embraced Shahadat.

*24 Cavalry (Frontier Force)*

Rann of Kutch April 1965 While stationed at Lahore under Headquarters 10 Division, the regiment detached A Squadron for deployment under Headquarters 8 Division in Chhor Sector. Later, A Squadron along with 2 FF, under command 6 Brigade, attacked and captured Biar Bet. Khem Karan September 1965 The unit was under command 1 Armoured Division at Raiwind. As part of 5 Armoured Brigade, it took part in operations across Rohi Nullah in Kasur Sector. In this operation by significant personal gallantry, Major Khadim Hussain destroyed three enemy tanks with an abandoned recoilless rifle.*25 Cavalry*









The regiment under command 6 Armoured Division in Chawinda Sector remained in action throughout the 17 days of the war. 8 September was the most crucial day when four Indian divisions spear headed by their First Armoured Division (Fakhar-e-Hind) broke out of village Charwa on three axis. With total disregard to enemy strength, 25 Cavalry repulsed enemy advance by inflicting heavy casualties. The day’s action culminated in capture of the vital ground of Gadgor. 

The badly mauled enemy leaving his destroyed equipment withdrew towards Chobara. On the next day, the enemy made desperate efforts to dislodge the unit from Gadgor, but the regiment held on till 10 September. The C-in-C Pakistan Army General Muhammad Musa came specially to address the regiment at Pasrur, during which he praised the deeds of the regiment and announced the title of “MEN OF STEEL”, which was later approved by General Headquarter in 1976. The regiment was awarded 5 Sitara-i-Jur'at, 10 Tamgha-i-Jur'at. During this action 2 Junior Commissioned Officerss, 5 Non-Commissioned Officers and 9 soldiers of the regiment embraced shahadat.


----------



## ghazi52

This is an original press photo. From a high point on the road in Khyber Pass, looking down into the flat bottom section of a valley, the "Dragons' Teeth" of tank traps form symmetrical patterns.

The traps were erected in this "Pathway of the Invaders" during World War II when the possibility of invasion was being considered seriously. Photo was made on April 27 during Lord Mountbatten's tour of inspection of the area. 

Photo is dated 05-07-1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bouncer

Proudly displaying and carrying on traditions of a country that dismantled your own rulers and forced us in to submission. Elites among our ancestors used to wear _pagri-- _Brits made their military mess waiters wear this and waiters in our messes still wear it. _Subedaar _used to be in-charge of a complete province's military affairs--Brits made this title equivalent to an NCO. All of this and a lot of other things were just to impress upon our masses that _they_ are superior and we are inferior. How bad did they #### our minds that we still follow their traditions some seven decades later?
I guess its difficult to talk about in this environment of nationalism--any criticism is automatically considered anti-army, which is not my intention. Its our military now. But we have to identify our heroes correctly otherwise we will remain clueless for the next 70 years. Our heroes are the Afridis who took a stand against the Brits in the picture shared by OP here, not the people drawing salaries from Brits to kill them.


----------



## ghazi52

No 1 Mountain Battery Of 13 Brigade Royal Artillery At Their Summer Station Of Khaira Gali In 1875.







Khaira Gali is one of the tourist mountain resort towns of the Galyat area of Pakistan, it has an altitude of 2347m. Khaira Gali is located in Palak which is a Union Council of Abbottabad District in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province of Pakistan. This hill station was also used as a barricade by the British during the colonial period and during the summer months it was occupied by one of the British mountain batteries, which were stationed at Rawalpindi during the winter. It is also famous for the hexagon manor on the highest elevation of the town.

The Mountain Batteries of the Royal Artillery developed in India during the Nineteenth Century. The mountainous terrain of the North-West Frontier (in modern day Pakistan) made horse-drawn guns impossible, so light guns were broken down and carried by sturdy mules, who could cope with mountain tracks.

Mountain Batteries were also formed in the Indian Army – after the 1857 Mutiny they were the only Indian Artillery that was allowed to exist. By the end of the Century the Mountain Batteries in both armies were an elite branch, with their pick of recruits. Rudyard Kipling’s poem ‘Screw-Guns’ is written from the point of view of a Mountain Gunner.

Although mules are most often associated with artillery in India, that is not the only place they were used. Mules served with the guns at Gallipoli in WWI, with both British and Indian Batteries, as well as in Mesopotamia and East Africa. Mountain Batteries with mules even saw action in WWII, where they were still of value during the Italian Campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Soldiers of the 1st Battalion, King’s Own Royal Regiment march into Napier Barracks, Karachi, India (now Pakistan.)
Date: 1940-41

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Men of the 11th Light Tank Company At Razmak North Waziristan, 1936-39 (c).








In the 1920's the British built a large camp here to act as the main garrison for this unstable part of the North-West Frontier Province between British India and Afghanistan.

Although bitterly cold and snowy in winter, at other times conditions were fairly pleasant and the camp boasted gardens, sports pitches, a cinema and a bazaar for the up to 10,000 men based there (and they were all men, no families lived at Razmak during this period).

This photograph belonged to 7886291 Albert J.E. Morgan. This Indian Pattern Light Tank Mark II was used by the 11th between 1936 and 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Crew of a 25-pounder field gun in action during the Kashmir War. 







The first Pakistani formation to enter Kashmir, in May 1948, was the 101ˢᵗ Brigade of General Loftus-Tottenham's 7ᵗʰ Infantry Division, aka the 'Golden Arrow Division'; currently embroiled in North Waziristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

General Loftus-Tottenham with Military Medal awardees from the Second World War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

ghazi52 said:


> This is an original press photo. From a high point on the road in Khyber Pass, looking down into the flat bottom section of a valley, the "Dragons' Teeth" of tank traps form symmetrical patterns.
> 
> The traps were erected in this "Pathway of the Invaders" during World War II when the possibility of invasion was being considered seriously. Photo was made on April 27 during Lord Mountbatten's tour of inspection of the area.
> 
> Photo is dated 05-07-1947.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 729136



Very interesting photo

when they were built it was thought that one day the German Panzer divisions might make it

these Dragons teeth were there until the late 1970s, this photo was taken in the 1960s

I dont know if any remnants remain today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Members of the Chitral Scouts, 1920 (c).







The Chitral Scouts also known as Chitral Levies

were raised in 1903. Commanded by British officers on secondment from regular Indian Army units, they were responsible for policing Chitral, a state first occupied by the British in 1895.

During the 3rd Afghan War (1919), they remained loyal to the British and to the Mehtar of Chitral, Shuja-al-Mulk, helping to resist the Afghan incursion across the frontiers of their mountainous homeland.

From an album of photographs compiled by Colonel George Francis Miles Stray MC, 5th Battalion, 14th Punjab Regiment, India, 1920-1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

circa 1910







A mounted lancer in conversation with dismounted daffadars of the 37ᵗʰ Lancers (Baluch Horse). made up of Pashtun and Baloch troopers, the regiment lives on in the Pakistan Army as the 15ᵗʰ Lancers (Baloch), giving the latter it's regimental affiliation too.


----------



## ghazi52

Damaged lorries at Thal (Present Day District Hangu), 3rd Anglo-Afghan War, 1919 (c).








The fort at Thal guarded the strategically vital Kurram valley. On the outbreak of the 3rd Afghan War (1919), it was garrisoned by four under-strength battalions of Sikhs and Gurkhas and a squadron of Indian cavalry under the command of Brigadier-General Alexander Eustace. They were soon besieged by a large Afghan regular force under the command of General Nadir Khan.

The Afghans were able to occupy a tower 500 yards (460 m) from the fort and from there they were able to set fire to several food dumps and destroy transport. Although under constant attack for a week the garrison held out until they were relieved on 2 June 1919 by a brigade from Peshawar led by Brigadier-General Reginald Dyer.

One of 267 photographs probably compiled by Private A E Neal, 2/6 Bn the Royal Sussex Regiment, India 1916-1919.
© National Army Museum


----------



## ghazi52

*Origins of Black in the Pakistan Army*

Major General Syed Ali Hamid traces the story of some distinctive items of uniform


by Major General Syed Ali Hamid

May 8, 2020








Crews of the Royal Tank Corps introduced the black beret to the Indian Army when they were operating the Vickers tanks and the Crossley armoured cars. Here the soldiers are seen celebrating Christmas with beer




Idon’t like to wear black apparel in civvies, but all through my military career I have worn the black beret and black belt with pride. And till I was commanding a tank regiment, I would wear my black dungaree with relish.


The psychology of any colour, especially black, is complicated. There are many negatives associated with it and is often used as a symbol of menace or evil, representing treacherous characters. In many cultures it is also associated with death and mourning. 

However, it is also popular as an indicator of power. And when it comes to clothing, black is ranked as the number one favourite color for both genders combined. In the continental armies of mass formations it was seldom seen, and the closest that uniforms came to being back was dark blue. With the odd exception e.g. the Rifle Battalions, regiments generally wore bright distinctive colours – both of the uniform and gear, so that they could be identified from a distance. But more about them later.


In a book on the soldiers and uniforms of the British Indian Army, Paul Chater notes:

“In any army, in any century, the way in which a soldier is dressed is determined by the interaction of four factors – Economy, Impressiveness, Recognizability and Utility […] All armies tend to change their uniform to conform with those of the army which was most recently successful.”









Sowars of the 19th Lancers wearing the black beret and the black belt when it was introduced in 1956. Note the formation sign of the 14th Army was still be


After each war the British Army adopted some headdress belonging to its allies or enemy. The Bearskin of the Guards came from Napoleon’s Imperial Guard; the Lancer’s Cap came from the Poles; the Shako for the infantry after the Napoleonic Wars; the spiked helmet from the German victors of the 1870 Franco-Prussian War, etc. And the Black Beret was not an exception. It was the last six months of the First World War and General Hugh Elles (the first commander of the newly formed British Tank Corps) and Colonel Fuller (the great military captain), were discussing over dinner the future of the Tank Corps and its uniform. The drivers and gunners had been issued with a primitive brown leather helmet, and also with tin helmets with a chain mail visor to protect their eyes against metal splash – both of which were seldom worn.




The beret looks a little like the bonnets worn by the Scottish Highland Infantry regiments of the British Army but it is a distinctively French headwear. The French 70th Chasseurs Alpins were billeted close by, and Elles tried on one of their berets. Many of the Chasseurs Alpins were training at British Tank Schools and had a particularly close liaison with the Tank Corp units. Of the various proposals subsequently put forward, Elles strongly favored the Black Beret. It allowed tank crews to comfortably wear radio headsets and push their faces against the telescope. Made of woven wool with a sweatband, it was warm and comfortable to sleep in and the colour was also least likely to show oil stains. After much resistance, it was approved for wear with the Royal Tank Corps (RTC) in 1924. German Panzer crews in the late 1930s also adopted a beret with a padded crash helmet inside that made it look oversized. Till 1939 the British cavalry regiments that had been mechanized were called the Cavalry Wing and they looked with disdain at the Black Beret. However just before the Second World War, the Cavalry Wing was combined with the RTC to create the Royal Armoured Corps (RAC) and the black Beret was adopted by all – though officers generally wore the serge peak cap even in the field.


> Through the decades the Pakistan Armoured Corps has carefully guarded its right to be the only arm authorized to wear the black beret




The black beret was introduced to the British Army in India in the 1930s by the RTC squadrons operating their Vickers light tank and the Crossley armoured cars in the Tribal Areas and elsewhere. When the Indian Cavalry started to mechanize in 1939-40, it changed its dress from breaches, puttees and riding boots to shirts, khaki shorts and ankle boots. In the early stages of the war, the rank and file continued with the various designs of turbans of their castes/clans whether it was Skinners’ Horse operating against the Italians in Sudan or the Guides and 13th Lancers in the Middle East or the regiments of the 3rd Indian Motor Brigade against the German Afrika Korps in North Africa.

However, as time went on the regiments adopted side caps as a more practical headgear and the officers continued their peak caps that had replaced the ugly and impractical Solar Topies [hats] worn in the Tropics. In 1943 the British India Army made the far reaching decision of forming the Indian Armored Corps (IAC) and it may be that Major General Messervy, the Director Armored Corps, was instrumental in introducing the black beret. In any case, by the time the regiments of the Indian Armoured Corps deployed in Burma, the beret in black was firmly part of the dress of the soldiers and officers.

Not so was the case with the gear – belts, braces, pouches etc. – which remained in a khaki finish. For many centuries they were of leather but as weaving and fabric technologies improved, and with the heavy demands generated by the First World War, leather was replaced by a thick cotton fiber weave called “web (short for webbing) equipment”. However, in the barrack room language of the soldiers in British India and in the Pakistan Army, the web equipment was still called “chamra” i.e. leather.

The soldiers coated them with a wet paste of water and Fuller’s Earth, which is a clay material that decolorizes oil or other liquids without the use of harsh chemical treatment. When it dried, it produced a uniform color and finish on the web equipment. The 1937 Pattern Web Equipment (also known as “‘37 Webbing”) was worn throughout and after the Second World War, and for warfare in the jungles of Burma and the Far East, it was dyed with Blanco, giving it a pea green or darker shade.








Beret shapes from European armies during the two World Wars (clockwise) – Scottish infantry, French Chasseurs Alpins,

German Panzer troops and the British Tank Regiment


There was one exception to wearing bright colours of the massed infantry and the khaki web equipment introduced later. They were the Rifle Regiments who originated with the advent of the rifle which had a longer range than the previous muskets – and thus their title. Their role was introduced by the Americans during their War of Independence. Riflemen were employed as skirmishers ahead of the ‘battalions of the line’ to inflict casualties before the main forces clashed. They had to be well concealed and mostly wore green uniforms with a similar or darker colour of belts, pouches and strapping. 

The troops of the Rifle Brigade in the British Army wore dark green instead of scarlet jackets (hence their subsequent title of Royal Green Jackets), a black stripe down the outside of each trouser leg instead of red, black horn buttons instead of polished brass, and black belts instead of white. In the British India Army, a number of battalions were designated as Rifles from the Gurkhas, Garhwal and Moplah infantry regiments. Probably the most well-known Rifle regiments belonged to a single group of the Frontier Force Rifles whose origin lay in the five regiments of infantry raised in 1849 by Colonel Henry Lawrence, and designated as 1st to 5th Punjab Infantry Regiments. They were transferred to the Pakistan Army at Independence and continued to wear black.

From the head, now down to the feet. It was during the Napoleonic War that the British reduced the length boots from the calf till the ankle. Called Ammunition Boots, they had an iron heel-plate and toe-plate, and an iron-studded leather sole. They were the standard footwear (within the Commonwealth Armies too), till replaced by the Boot DMS in the 1960s. They were termed “Ammunition” because they were procured by the Master Gunner and the Munitions Board at Woolwich, the headquarters of the British Regiment of Artillery. Except during the First World War, the brown leather was polished black, but officers were still required to wear polished brown boots to match the leather Sam Browne belt worn with the field service uniform.









Officers and JCOs of the 19th Frontier Force Battalion with black belts and dark green berets introduced by the Rifle Battalions, circa 1967








Field Marshal Montgomery, Commander of the 8th Army, in his black beret – with a tank crew of the Royal Tank Regiment in North Africa during the Second Wor


> During the Second World War when the later Gen Zia-ul-Haq was being interviewed by the selection board for attending the Officers Training School, he was asked why he wanted to join the armoured corps. His spontaneous answer was, “I like the black beret”



As a consequence, in the post-Independence Pakistan Army, there was a hodge-podge of colours related to the trappings of the uniform – black, green and khaki. However, this was set right in 1956 when the Pakistan Army framed its Dress Regulations (ADR). As a first, both boots and shoes were now in black though the old armour regiments with the title of Frontier Force like the Guides, 11th Cavalry PAVO and 12th Sam Brown’s Cavalry continued to wear now non-military-pattern brown shoes with their service dress till they were strongly disciplined by Lieutenant General Atiqur Rahman, who became the Adjutant General in the early 1960s. The armoured corps was authorized black web equipment to match the black beret which still continued and the ordinance nomenclature of “Cap RTR”, after the Royal Tank Regiment.


The framing of the 1956 ADR also coincided with the reorganization of the army and the merger of the battalions of the Pathans and Frontier Rifles with the Frontier Force which was now allowed to wear black web equipment. The rest of the army wore khaki. The discerning reader would ask – what about the black dungaree? Dungarees were never considered as a ‘uniform’. Inherited from the navy, they were a practical dress worn while carrying out repair/maintenance of vehicles by the technical branches but adopted for field service by tank crews during the Second World War. Their khaki colour was gradually replaced by black, which did not show oil stains and with prolonged periods spent by the Pakistan Armoured Corps in the field during the 1965 and 1971 Wars, it was accepted as a field dress. However, within the peace station it was not allowed to be worn outside the unit lines.








During the Second World War, the dress of Indian tank crews progressed from shorts, stockings and side caps (left),
worn in the desert – to khaki dungaree and black berets (right), in Burma

Through the decades the Pakistan Armoured Corps has carefully guarded its right to be the only arm authorized to wear the black beret. As per the ADR, officers above the rank of lieutenant colonel wear a dark blue beret but the officers of the armoured corps continue with the black because there is a marginal difference in shade. General Zia-ul-Haq was very fond of the Black Beret from the outset. 

During the Second World War when he was being interviewed by the selection board for attending the Officers Training School, he was asked why he wanted to join the armoured corps. His spontaneous answer was, “I like the black beret”. He continued wearing it even with his service dress and even when he became Chief of Army Staff. Many decades earlier even Field Marshal Montgomery, a staunch infantryman, could not resist wearing the black Beret RTR.

The author Paul Charter is rightly of the opinion that, “Active service tends to simplify uniforms while a prolonged peace makes for elaborations” and that “No soldier will fight the better for feeling he looks old fashioned”.

During the turn of the last century, many armies adopted a camouflage dress that, along with the gear, was uniform for all its branches and much though the Pakistan Army liked its khaki, they kept up with the fashion. In addition, the army has seen a prolonged period of active service combatting insurgency – which simplified and standardized uniforms. However, because of its practicality and a bit of the old-world feel, the black dungaree is still worn. The beret is no longer fashionable or practical – particularly in hot weather or when it rains and the wool becomes wet and soggy. It has therefore been replaced by an American-style cap … but still in black!


----------



## ghazi52

.


8ᵗʰ FFR - been there, done that.


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 735061
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 8ᵗʰ FFR - been there, done that.




1857 Revolt/Rebellion





https://artsandculture.google.com/entity/indian-rebellion-of-1857/m03z8w6?hl=en





“The Indian Rebellion of 1857 was a major, but ultimately unsuccessful, uprising in India in 1857–58 against the rule of the British East India Company, which functioned as a sovereign power on behalf of the British Crown. The rebellion began on 10 May 1857 in the form of a mutiny of sepoys of the Company's army in the garrison town of Meerut, 40 mi northeast of Delhi. It then erupted into other mutinies and civilian rebellions chiefly in the upper Gangetic plain and central India, though incidents of revolt also occurred farther north and east. The rebellion posed a considerable threat to British power in that region, and was contained only with the rebels' defeat in Gwalior on 20 June 1858. On 1 November 1858, the British granted amnesty to all rebels not involved in murder, though they did not declare the hostilities to have formally ended until 8 July 1859. Its name is contested, and it is variously described as the Sepoy Mutiny, the Indian Mutiny, the Great Rebellion, the Revolt of 1857, the Indian Insurrection, and the First War of Independence.



Most of the units from current kpk frontier region were dispatched to put down the rebellion.”





This unit badge which shows battle honor for 1857 operations besides WWI and WWII and subsequent ones.



8th battalion of Current Frontier Force Regiment or FFR, mostly recruited from current KPK even today with lower ranks composition of 50-70% phathan or puktoons and rest other casts of the time, which is almost same today.



So bottomline phatahan ended Mughal era. Historically Mughals and phathans were at odds all the time from the beginning.



History tidbit 😉



Chao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Guides Mess at Mardan, 1908 (c).







Photo taken from “The Story of the Guides” by Younghusband. Probably this building is adjacent to Punjab Regt Centre Offrs Mess where PRC is maintaining a Museum. Hollywood Movie ‘FAR PAVILLION” was also filmed here.

Source - The Story Of The Guides.
Author - Colonel G.J. Younghusband, C.B.
Publisher - Macmaillan And Co., Limited ST. Martin's Street, London, 1908.

Richard Clay and Sons, Limited, Bread Street Hill, E.C., And Bungay, Suffolk First Edition, March 1908, Reprinted April 1908.


----------



## ghazi52

An Aerial View Of Mardan Cantonment Area Possibly Taken By Royal Air Force, July 1923.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*10 Division of Pakistan Army.*

10 Division is the oldest and most honored formation of Pakistan Army.

One hundred years ago, the 10 Infantry Division of the Pakistan Army, nicknamed "the Tenacious Ten," was created. The 10 Infantry Division is the oldest and the most honored formation of the Pakistan Army.

In November 1914, the 28th, 29th and 30th Brigades of the British Indian Army were sent to Egypt to defend the Suez Canal. On the November 25, 1914, these Brigades were grouped together and the 10 Infantry Division of the British Indian Army came into being.

Seeing its first action in al-Qantarah, Egypt, where a rebel attack was repulsed, the division was ordered to Palestine to participate operations against Nablus. Clearing opposition along the way, the division attacked Nablus from the north-east, completing the operation. The fighting for the division in World War I was ended.

When World War II began, "the Tenacious Ten" was re-raised in January 1941 by Major General William Joseph Slim at Ahmednagar comprising 20th, 21st, 25th and later 10th Indian Infantry Brigades. It landed in Busra in Syria by May 1941. It moved to Habbaniyah and then to Baghdad in Iraq to crush the rebellion supported by Vichy France. A brigade sent to Syria forced the commanders of Vichy France to sign an armistice.

Meanwhile, the Soviet Union entered Iran through the Caspian Sea and the division was ordered for the rescue. It reached Tehran before the Russians could. After the Anglo-Soviet invasion of Iran was complete, the division then went back to Mosul, Iraq.

The Battle of Gazala began on May 26, 1942, in Libya. "The Tenacious Ten" was committed. The division took defenses in areas El Adem, Kambut and Sidi Rezegh. Later, a retreat was ordered to El Alamein, Egypt. El Alamein was vital. The remanence of 10 Division thwarted the attacks of Nazi Germany. The tide of the war was turned and the division was pulled out to Cyprus for regrouping.

The was sucked into Italy. The division, with Major General Denys Whitehorn Reid in command, moved to Ortona in Italy and was then ordered to peruse the Germans in the Upper Tiber Valley. It captured Umbertide and contacted Città di Castello, reaching the end of the Tiber basin fighting through forty miles in a month. Here, Naik Yeshwant Ghadge was awarded the Victoria Cross for his gallantry.

The division has reached Bibiana facing the main enemy position when it was shifted to the Adriatic coast. Clearing San Marino provided a start line for the action along the Po Valley. 20th Brigade made an opportunity crossing over river Savio and captured Forlì. Ultimately, overpowering the 90th Panzergrenadier Division of Nazi Germany, the division was near Bologna when the ceasefire was declared. The division moves to Trieste.

In 1947, the Muslims of the subcontinent were perusing their dream. One of the largest mass migrations in history took place as the Muslims left everything behind and moved to their new home, Pakistan. During the Partition of India, the 10 Division at Lahore put all it could in caring and providing relief to the bewildered immigrants.

During the early hours of September 6, 1965, the Indian Army attacked Lahore with a very wide front with the city as its initial objective. There were two Indian infantry divisions against the 10 Division. The 15th Indian Infantry Division advance along the Grand Trunk road while the 7th Indian Infantry Division used the Khalra-Burki approach. The main defenses of the division was based on the Bambawali-Ravi-Bedian (BRB) Canal. 10 Division had seven infantry battalions to defend a front of about fifty miles.

The protective detachments ahead of the eastern banks of the canal and a company commanded by Major Shafqat Baloch delayed the enemy for eight hours while the main position was ready. It took the 7th Indian Infantry Division three days to capture the small village of Burki. The village was helped by elements commanded by Major Raja Aziz Bhatti.

Major Raja Aziz Bhatti chose to stay with his forward platoon under incessant artillery and tank attacks for five days and nights in the defense of the strategic BRB Canal. Throughout, undaunted by constant fire from enemy small arms, tanks and artillery, he organized the defense of the canal, directing his men to answer the fire until he was hit by an enemy tank shell and embraced martyrdom on September 10, 1965. He was awarded the Nishan-e-Haider for his acts of greatest heroism.

The Indians failed to dislodge "the Tenacious Ten." The Indian Army failed to cross the BRB Canal anywhere and were effectively checked. Lahore was as far away from the Indians as was on the first day of the war.

On December 3, 1971, Pakistan and India were at war again. The 10 Division used its experience and jumped into action and pushed forward into Indian territory. Many posts and villages close to the border were captured, including Pul Kanjari, Mula Kot, Kalsian and Gilpan.

After the ceasefire, the enemy violated and treacherously attacked Pul Kanjari. The enemy was stalled ahead of the post by a counterattack. The Division then saw the heroics of Lance Naik Muhammad Mahfuz.

Despite being pinned down by unceasing frontal and crossfire from automatic weapons and his machine gun destroyed by an enemy shell, Lance Naik Muhammad Mahfuz advanced towards an enemy bunker whose automatic fire had inflicted heavy casualties. Even though wounded in both legs by shell splinters, when he reached the bunker he stood up and pounced on the enemy, in the encounter he was hit with a bayonet. Although unarmed, he got hold of the enemy and did another bayonet strangling with him. Due to serious injuries he embraced martyrdom on the night of December 17, 1971. He was awarded the Nishan-e-Haider for his acts of greatest heroism.

Whenever called upon, the 10 Division has been helping the government of Pakistan for the best interest of the nation. The menace of global terrorism has added yet another dimension to the duties of the division. The division is always ready to face this challenge as well.

"The Tenacious Ten" is fully trained in all areas of warfare and every soldier and will not resist in offering any sacrifice for the defense of the homeland.








The formation sign, red over blue with black shield, was adopted in 1941 denoting river crossing at night with blood spilling. In 1956, the round shield was adopted and it says to all, "Prospered in peace. We are there, on the walls, guarding."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Army Aviation Corps ‎;*









Army Aviation Corps), abbreviated as Avn, is the aviation corps of the Pakistan Army, tasked with providing close aerial combat support and aerial logistics for the Pakistan Army.

*History*

Originally formed by British Army Air Corps in 1942, the entire unit was transferred to Pakistan in 1947. The officers and personnel were part of the Air Observation Post who were deployed in support of Punjab Boundary Force. Later the entire group was stationed at Chaklala Air Force Base before the partition of India.

Initially part of Pakistan Air Force, the Corps was split into the new service and became part of Pakistan Army in 1958. The Corps of Electrical and Mechanical Engineering started to maintain the aircraft and helicopters given by the United States Army Aviation Branch, opening its own aviation school in 1959.

Since the 1960s, the corps expanded in momentum, manpower, and its operational scope has widened. By the 1970s, the Corps became a fighting air component of the Pakistan Army, with its attack helicopters becoming the backbone of military operations. The Corps has become an integral part of Pakistan Army's every imitated operations, and came to public and international notice in the 1970s after initiating, and successfully quelling, the serious civil war in Balochistan.

It is also a most decorated Corps of Pakistan Army, with more national citations and awards conferred and bestowed to this Corps than any combatant corps of Pakistan Army. Although it came into existence in 1947, the corps was given a full commission in 1977.

*Combat operations*

As for its war capabilities, the Corps has a long history; participating in every conflict and war with India, they also led and flew bombing and combat missions in the Afghanistan war, Somalian War, Sierra Leone war, Mozambique war, Sri Lankan war Bosnian war, and recently, the War in North-West Pakistan. The corps has actively participated in Siachin Conflict, Kargil Conflict and War on Terror. The daring pilots of Pakistan Army Aviation have conducted some of the most historic and difficult missions in Aviation history, in pursuit of which some of them laid down their lives. They are known for their professionalism for high altitude flying, combat, assault and rescue missions.

The Corps also initiated the non-combatant operations in 2005, when it led a massive airlift and re-location mission after the Kashmir earthquake. In 1991, the Corps was stationed in Bangladesh, where they completed its non-combat mission after the country was hit with a cyclone. Since its inception, the Corps has become a significant combatant arm of the Pakistan Army, poised for a definite and critical role be it peace or war.


----------



## ghazi52

The King's Own Yorkshire Light Infantry in the old city of Peshawar wearing pith helmets on the morning of the massacre committed on 23rd April 1930.


----------



## ghazi52

circa 1897






Pashtun Lance Naiks and a Baloch Jemadar of the 26ᵗʰ (Baluchistan) Regiment, Bombay Infantry.
The unit lives on in the Pakistan Army as the 7ᵗʰ Baloch.

In 1965 it was deployed with the 106ᵗʰ Infantry Brigade - awarded battle honours for both Kasur and Khem Karan.


----------



## ghazi52

02/01/1971
Commander Eastern Command, Lieutenant General Sahibzada Yaqub Ali Khan on a visit to the East Bengal Regimental Centre, at Chittagong.







Two months later, he resigned and, these troops were up in arms.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi.
Military Accounts Office -
also called Calcutta building.
Date: 1910


----------



## ghazi52

Gunners of the 34th Reserve Mountain Battery training in the Nowshera Section, 1914-18 (c).






© Imperial War Museum / IMW Q 52583


----------



## ghazi52

1st Battalion 89th Punjabis (1 Baloch), Nowshera, North-West Frontier, 1917 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

Arrival at the top of the Lowari Pass. Guard of Honour of the Chitral Scouts, 1919 (c).








The Chitral Scouts were an armed frontier police under the command of the Assistant Political Agent of Chitral. On the outbreak of the 3rd Afghan War (1919) Emir Amanullah of Afghanistan called on the Chitralis to expel the British and sent his forces into the state.

However, the Mehtar of Chitral, Shuja-al-Mulk, remained loyal to the British and put his state forces at their disposal. Alongside the Chitral Scouts and regular Indian Army units they helped repel the Afghan incursion into Chitral.

The scouts saw action against the Afghans on the Arandu-Birkot front. They occupied Birkot and captured a large cache of arms and ammunition including two Russian field guns.

From an album compiled by Lieutenant-Colonel G J Davis, India, North West Frontier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Malikdin Khel (Afridi) of the Khyber Rifles, 1908 (c).








The Khyber Rifles were one of several paramilitary police units recruited from the tribesmen of the North-West Frontier. They served as auxiliaries to the regular Indian Army. Raised in the early 1880s and recruited from Afridi Pathan tribesmen, the Rifles were commanded by British officers on secondment from regular Indian regiments. Until 1919 units like the Khyber Rifles provided a useful link between the British and the local tribes and helped keep the peace, but following the Afghan incursion into British-India and the outbreak of revolt in the North-West Frontier there were many desertions as men threw in their lot with their tribal cousins.

This is the original artwork for an illustration in Major G F MacMunn's 'Armies of India', published in 1911.

Watercolour painting by Major Alfred Crowdy Lovett (


----------



## ghazi52

The Semaphore At Work With The Troops On The North-West Frontier Of British India, 1940's (c).


----------



## ghazi52

Presentation of Colours to 2nd Battalion, 15th Punjab Regiment, by Mohammad Ali Jinnah, Peshawar,15 April, 1948







Jinnah, formerly leader of the All-Indian Muslim League, became Pakistan's first Governor General following independence in August 1947. India and Pakistan's independence also led to the division of the old British Indian Army and five of the six Punjab Regiments, including the 15th, were allocated to Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Regimental badges carved into the hillside at Cherat, North-West Frontier, 1932 (c).









Cherat, located in the Nowshera District, was a hill cantonment and sanatorium for British troops stationed in the hot and malaria-ridden Peshawar Valley. Many of the troops sent there carved and painted their regimental insignia on to nearby rock faces to mark their service on the frontier.


----------



## ghazi52

11th Battery Hyderabad Sindh, British India.
Date: 1937

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An interesting history is attached to this picture taken on 21 February 1948.








The convoy of the Quaid passing through Malir Cant' link road was stopped by an Army sentry. This road was not regularly used by Quaid. The sentry knew that Quaid is sitting in the car but out of his sheer love for Quaid, he stopped the convoy.

The sentry saluted Quaid and asked, if the founder had the permission to go inside Malir Cant? Quaid was surprised on the question but with a fatherly smile he said, "No Son, I don't have the Permission". After receiving the answer in negative from the Quaid, the sentry gladly offered him a deal for allowing him to pass through this road.

The Founder accepted that deal; which was to visit sentry's unit. The unit was 5 Heavy Anti Aircraft Regiment.

Meanwhile the news spread like fire in Cantonment and military high-ups' rushed to 5 Heavy AD Regiment to extricate Quaid from this situation. After arrival of perturbed Brigade Commander, he requested Quaid to continue his journey but Quaid smiled while looking towards the sentry and said, "No, we already had a deal"

Quaid visited 5 Heavy (AA) (Anti Aircraft) Regiment on 21 February 1948, where this picture was taken. Brigade Commander (Brig Akbar) is standing (right most) with Fatima Jinnah while the Commanding Officer of the Regiment is briefing Founder about Anti Air Craft Gun.

This was the first ever military unit to be visited by the Founder. Owing to this unique honor of the unit, 5 Heavy is the only unit in Pakistan Army that is reviewed in Salaam Fung (Present Arms) position and not Bazu Fung as in case of rest of the Army, Navy and Airforce establishments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Razani Military Camp Taken From The Razmak Side, North Waziristan, August 1938.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

25 Western Division Royal Garrison Artillery (59 Company RGA), Quetta, Balochistan, 1900 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

Members of the Signal Section of the Landi Kotal Frontier Brigade Group together with their W.S. 22 signal equipment on a pack horse, Khyber Pass, August 1946.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Commander-in-Chief Yahya Khan and the Chief of General Staff Sahibzada Yaqub, at the General Headquarters, circa 1968.


----------



## ghazi52

*16th PUNJAB REGIMENT*

Centre: 1923 MOOLTAN
1946 SIALKOT

Class Composition: 1923 Punjabi Mussalmans, Jat Sikhs, Dogras from Sialkot District and Jammu
1946 Punjabi Mussalmans from the Punjab (less Ambala Civil Division) including Niazi and other Pathans of the Punjab, Hazarawalas of the NWFP and Mussalmans of Jammu and Kashmir State and the Gilgit Agency, Dogras from the Punjab and Jammu and Kashmir State, Sikhs from the Punjab.

This chapter is being re-produced with thanks from JOHN GAYLOR'S fine book 'SONS OF JOHN COMPANY'. JOHN GAYLOR, first came to India with the Royal West African Frontier Force and served in India and in Burma with the 82nd (West African) Division. He subsequently served with the London Scottish and the Special Air Service. He is the Secretary of The Military Historical Society and lives in retirement in Kent. This book is available from JOHN GAYLOR directly at £19.99 (UK) plus postage. He can be contacted at 30 Edgeborough Way, Bromley, Kent BRI 2UA Tel 44 (181) 3251391

The 16th Punjab Regiment, was raised in 1922, was the last one to be made up of Lawrence's Punjab levies and, like the 14th and 15th Punjab Regiments, although its constituent elements were raised for service in the Great Mutiny, they did not receive honours for that campaign.

The 22nd Punjab Infantry began life in Ludhiana in 1857 and was regularized in 1861 as the 30th Punjab Infantry. The 31st Punjab Infantry was also raised in 1857, in Ferozepore, being known as Bloomfield's Sikhs, a name derived from Captain C G Bloomfield, their first Commandant. In 1878, the 31st served in Malta and Cyprus, both new stations for Indian troops.

The Allahabad Levy was formed from men of more lowly social strata desirous of showing their loyalty to authority at a time when many of their social superiors were less scrupulous. In 1861, they became the 33rd Punjab Infantry and, a few years later, recruitment of the menial classes ceased and, by 1890, the regiment was entirely Punjabi Mussalman in its composition.

The Bhopal Battalion was made up of the loyal remnants of the disaffected Bhopal, Gwalior and Malwa contingents raised for local service in Central India. They remained localized until the Second Afghan War when they were to man the North-West Frontier. In 1903, they were brought into the Line as the 9th Bhopal Infantry.

Raised in 1900, was the old 46th Punjab Infantry who were later to become the 10th Bn 16th Punjab Regiment.

FIRST WORLD WAR

30th Punjabis - India, German East Africa, Egypt

2/30th Punjabis (raised in 1917) -India, Egypt
3/30th Punjabis (raised in 1918) - India
4/30th Punjabis (raised in 1918) - India

31st Punjabis - India, Mesopotamia, Russia

33rd Punjabis - India, Egypt, France, Aden, German East Africa

2/33rd Punjabis (raised in 1917) - India

9th Bhopal Infantry - India, France, Egypt, Mesopotamia

2/9th Bhopal Infantry (The Delhi Regiment) (raised in 1917) - India, Mesopotamia
3/9th Bhopal Infantry (raised in 1917) - India, Mesopotamia
4/9th Bhopal Infantry (raised in 1918) - India

46th Punjabis - India, Egypt

If one of the component regiments of the 16th Punjab can be singled out for comment, it must surely be the 9th Bhopal - usually referred to as the Bo-Peeps - in Flanders in October 1914. In the late afternoon of a cold, wet, late autumn day, the Bhopals went to the aid of the remnants of a British battalion near Neuve Chapelle. Still in cotton-drill, they had their first encounter with trenches and barbed wire and stayed, locked in battle for three days without food. Their losses were eleven officers and 262 men. Three days later, at Festubert, they lost a further 200. Remaining in France until May 1915, they then went on to Mesopotamia where a sepoy, Chattar Singh, earned a Victoria Cross. On return to India, there remained only fifteen of the originals who had sailed for France in 1914.

The Bhopals did not have linked battalions so that they suffered immediate problems when they sustained the heavy casualties of Flanders in 1914 and 1915. Unknown officers were posted in and whole platoons of reinforcements arrived, made up of differing tribal origins. Notwithstanding, the Bo-Peeps' reputation stood high but they constituted a potent argument in favour of the reforms planned for after the war.

BETWEEN THE WARS

The badge chosen for the new 16th Punjab Regiment in 1922 also incorporated the Sikh quoit and the Muslim crescent with a Maltese cross, a crown above and a title scroll below.

The battalions of the new Regiment became - 1st Bn (the old 30th Punjabis), 2nd Bn (the old 31st Punjabis), 3rd Bn (the old 33rd Punjabis), 4th Bn (the old 9th Bhopal Infantry) and the 10th Bn (the old 46th Punjabis). No Territorial battalion was raised for the 16th Punjab Regiment.

Despite the changes in title in 1922, most officers continued to claim allegiance to, say, the 33rd Punjabis for years afterwards and it took the Second World War to establish the 1922 titles in the minds of the older Indian Army officers.

SECOND WORLD WAR

1st Battalion - India, Burma, Dutch East Indies.

2nd Battalion - India, Malaya. Captured by the Japanese in February 1942.

Reconstituted in May 1946 by amalgamation with 5/16 Punjab.

3rd Battalion - India, Malaya, Singapore. Captured by the Japanese in February 1942. Reconstituted in May 1946 by amalgamation with 6/16 Punjab.

4th Battalion - India, Egypt, Italian East Africa, Italy, Palestine 5th Battalion - raised in Lucknow in April 1941. Joined 9/8 Punjab and 6/15 Punjab in 39 Indian Infantry Brigade, the only all-Punjab brigade in the Indian Army. India, Ceylon. In January 1945 became Airborne as part of 14 Air-landing Brigade of 44 Indian Airborne Division. Redesignated 3/16 Punjab in May 1946.

7th Battalion - raised in Sialkot in May 1941. India, Burma, Malaya. 9th Battalion - formed by redesignation of the 25th Garrison Bn. India.

25th Garrison Battalion - raised in Sialkot in mid-1941. India. Redesigned 9/16 Punjab in May 1946.

7th Battalion - raised in Sialkot in May 1941. India, Burma, Malaya.

9th Battalion - formed by redesignation of the 25th Garrison Bn. India. 25th Garrison Battalion - raised in Sialkot in mid-1941. India. Redesignated 9/16 Punjab in October 1943 on conversion to active status.

26th Garrison Battalion - raised in Sialkot in March 1942. India. Disbanded May 1946.

Machine-Gun Battalion - raised in July 1942. In August 1942, transferred to the Indian Artillery as the 16th Punjab A/TK Regt.

Despite the grievous loss of two of its regular battalions, Solah (Sixteen) Punjab, as it was known, had a creditable war record.

PARTITION

The Regiment was allocated to Pakistan on Partition. On transfer of power, the regular battalions were the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th - all pre-war battalions - plus the 7th, universally known as Sath Solah and probably rewarded for its notable service in Burma during the war.

The Willcox Committee Report on the future of the Indian Army after the war had recommended the disbandment of the 16th Punjab Regiment but Partition overtook almost everything and Solah Punjab passed to Pakistan to suffer extinction by merger nine years later.

BATTLE HONOURS

Afghanistan 1878-80, Burma 1885-87, Chitral, Tirah, Punjab Frontier, Malakand.

La Bassee 1914, Messines 1914, Armentieres 1914, Festubert 1914, Givenchy 1914, Ypres 1915, St Julien, Aubers, Loos, France and Flanders 1914-15, Macedonia 1918, Suez Canal, Egypt 1915-16, Megiddo, Nablus, Palestine 1918. Aden, Tigris 1916, Kut-al-Amara 1917, Baghdad, Mesopotamia 1915-18. NW Frontier India 1915, 1916-17, Behobeho, Narungombe, Nyangao, East Africa 1917-18, Afghanistan 1919.

Mescelit Pass, Mt Engiahat, Massawa, Abyssinia 1940-41, Jitra, Ipoh. Kampar, the Muar, Singapore Island, Malaya 1941-42, Sidi Barrani, Omars, Benghazi, El Alamein, Mareth, Akarit, Djebel Garci, Tunis, North Africa 1940-43, Cassino I, Kaladan, Imphal, Tamu Road, Litan, Arakan Beaches, Burma 1942-45.

BOOKS

'Solah Punjab' by Lieut. Col J P Lawford MC and Major W E Catto (Gale and Polden Ltd, Aldershot 1967)

'Historical Records of the 4th Bn, 16th Punjab Regiment' (Gale and Polden, Aldershot, 1931).


----------



## ghazi52

The Colour Party of the 10th Jats at Bannu, Circa 1916.

New recruits to the regiment parade around the unit's colours. In common with British infantry regiments, Indian units carried two colours, the Regimental Colour and the King's Colour. 










Ist F.F Unit As 59 Scinde Rifles Carried Out Search Operation In Bazaar Ahmad Khan Bannu, Circa 1930.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Captured Guns, Kabul, 1879.






This photograph of Afghan artillery captured during the British occupation of Kabul in October–December 1879 is from an album of rare historical photographs depicting people and places associated with the Second Anglo-Afghan War.

Sir Frederick Roberts (1832–1914), the commander of the Kabul Field Force, brought at least 20 field guns (usually horse-drawn mobile cannons) with his army during the conquest and occupation of Kabul during the second phase of the war. His move against Kabul was sparked by the assassination in September 1879 of Sir Pierre Louis Napoleon Cavagnari (1841–79), the British envoy in Kabul and the official who had signed the Treaty of Gandamak with Amir Mohammad Yaqub Khan (1849–1923) in May of that year.

Roberts and his staff are shown here on horseback inspecting the captured Afghan artillery in the Sherpur Cantonment, located 1.5 kilometers north of Kabul. British artillery was usually superior to Afghan armament, but occasionally it was ineffective, as at the Battle of Maiwand in July 1880. The Second Anglo-Afghan War began in November 1878 when Great Britain, fearful of what it saw as growing Russian influence in Afghanistan, invaded the country from British India.

The first phase of the war ended in May 1879 with the Treaty of Gandamak, which permitted the Afghans to maintain internal sovereignty but forced them to cede control over their foreign policy to the British. Fighting resumed in September 1879, after an anti-British uprising in Kabul, and finally concluded in September 1880 with the decisive Battle of Kandahar.

The album includes portraits of British and Afghan leaders and military personnel, portraits of ordinary Afghan people, and depictions of British military camps and activities, structures, landscapes, and cities and towns. 

The sites shown are all located within the borders of present-day Afghanistan or Pakistan (a part of British India at the time). About a third of the photographs were taken by John Burke (circa 1843–1900), another third by Sir Benjamin Simpson (1831–1923), and the remainder by several other photographers. Some of the photographs are unattributed. The album possibly was compiled by a member of the British Indian government, but this has not been confirmed. How it came to the Library of Congress is not known.

© John Burke / World Digital Library


----------



## ghazi52

Waziristan Campaign, April 1922.


----------



## ghazi52

Razmak Brigade Gate, Circa 1927.







After the tribal uprising of 1919-1920, it was decided during the spring of 1922 to locate the main garrison of Waziristan at Razmak. The self-contained cantonment, capable of holding 10,000 men, was established in January 1923.

New roads linking the garrisons and camps in the area were constructed to permit speedier troop movements.

One of 12 photographs taken by an NCO, possibly Sgt H Smith, 1st Battalion 60th Rifles.

© National Army Museum


----------



## ghazi52

Recruits of the 25th Cavalry (Frontier Force) at sword practice, Lahore, 1903 (c).







The 25th were raised in 1849 and became part of the famous Punjab Frontier Force in 1865. The sowars (cavalry) are armed with tulwars, a type of curved sword with a blade for cutting. Such weapons were more popular with the Indian Army than the thrusting blade.

© National Army Museum


----------



## ghazi52

The 38th Dogras And The 25th Cavalry (Frontier Force) Parade Through Lahore, 1909 (c).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Original cap badge of the Azad Kashmir Regular Force; 
This force did the bulk of the fighting in the 1947-48 War, and bled the most - 17 officers, 100 JCOs, and 2516 ORs gave their lives during the war. amongst the hundreds of gallantry awards received, 
There were 29 HJs and 1 NH.


----------



## ghazi52

1971, 
Troops carrying the Type 56, these troops are from the 16ᵗʰ Division; a strategic reserve raised , with Chinese equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> 1971,
> Troops carrying the Type 56, these troops are from the 16ᵗʰ Division; a strategic reserve raised , with Chinese equipment.
> 
> View attachment 746347



It’s not just type 56 but also Sks 

[emoji6]

There is a story some day will share [emoji6]


----------



## ghazi52

Since 1889 - the 4ᵗʰ Battalion of the Northern Light Infantry Regiment, 
In 1999, During a tour to Africa with the UN. earmarked as the Force Command Northern Areas reserve. 








'The Hill Panthers' have been awarded with 1 SJ, 15 SBts and 8 TBts during the course of operations.


----------



## ghazi52

A column of British Indian troops on the march between Kulachi and Draban, Dera Ismail Khan, 1919 (c).








Around 10,000 troops from the Royal Indian Army took part in the campaign in Waziristan during 1919-1920 to re-establish British control of the border areas after local tribesmen had taken advantage of the war with neighbouring Afghanistan to rise up.


----------



## ghazi52

British army camp with men of Royal Horse Artillery, posed in the foreground, near the Speen Ghar mountain range.
Date: 1878

Photographed: John Burke


----------



## ghazi52

circa 1916 officers of the 2ⁿᵈ J&K Rifles "Body Guard", with a captured Imperial German flag, from the East African Campaign.









in October 1947, it was commanded by LTC Abdul Hamid Khan, with Gorkha and Muslim troops, deployed at the Kotli-Naushera sector.


----------



## ghazi52

Arrival at the top of the Lowari Pass. Guard of Honour of the Chitral Scouts, 1919 (c).







The Chitral Scouts were an armed frontier police under the command of the Assistant Political Agent of Chitral. On the outbreak of the 3rd Afghan War (1919) Emir Amanullah of Afghanistan called on the Chitralis to expel the British and sent his forces into the state.

However, the Mehtar of Chitral, Shuja-al-Mulk, remained loyal to the British and put his state forces at their disposal. Alongside the Chitral Scouts and regular Indian Army units they helped repel the Afghan incursion into Chitral.

The scouts saw action against the Afghans on the Arandu-Birkot front. They occupied Birkot and captured a large cache of arms and ammunition including two Russian field guns.

From an album compiled by Lieutenant-Colonel G J Davis, India, North West Frontier.


----------



## ghazi52

The First Commandant Of The Khyber Rifles Was Sir Robert Warburton, Son Of An Anglo-Irish Soldier Robert Warburton Of The Bengal Artillery And His Wife Shah Jehan Begum, An Afghan Princess. Sir Robert Remained The Commandant Until His Retirement In 1899. His Deputy, Colonel Sir Aslam Khan Sadozai, The First Muslim Commandant, Succeeded Him.


----------



## ghazi52

1893, Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

A monument of 126 Baluch Infantry / 127 Queen Marry Own Baluch Light Infantry at Frere Garden Karachi .


----------



## ghazi52

Command & Staff College, Bachelors Quarters, Quetta c.1930's..


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah with his Army Chief


----------



## ghazi52

With Pakistan Army.


----------



## ghazi52

Waziristan Campaign, April 1922.


----------



## ghazi52

Mountain Battery lines, Abbottabad, 1865 (c).








Abbottabad was founded in 1853 by Major James Abbott, the first Deputy Commissioner of the Hazara District. This district ran from the Himalayas in the north towards Rawalpindi in the south. Abbottabad was a cantonment, or permanent Army base, for the region.

The garrison there consisted of four Gurkha battalions and four mountain batteries; this is a view of some of the mountain battery buildings.


----------



## ghazi52

Fort Sandeman , Zhob, Balochistan, Circa 1930.









Zhob Fort (In Natives Known As The Castel) Is A Fortress And A Military Garrison Built By The British For Their Strategic Use. The Fort Is Also Known As Sandeman Fort.

In 1889 the Zhob Valley and Gomal Pass were taken under the control of the British Government. The Zhob Valley was the scene of number of British expeditions in 1884 and 1890. In 1890 Zhob was formed into a district or political agency, with its headquarters at Fort Sandeman.

In 1890 the district of Zhob was formed with Fort Sandeman, as the capital. The population according to the 1901 census of India was 3,552, the garrison included a Native cavalry and a Native infantry regiment and was also the headquarters of the Zhob Levy Corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Salute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1321001044673684

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

11ᵗʰ Cavalry (Frontier Force), pyaar se PAVO Cavalry - named after Victoria's shady grandson, Prince Albert Victor.











The 11th Cavalry (Frontier Force), is an armoured regiment of the Pakistan Army. It was previously known as the 11th Prince Albert Victor's Own Cavalry and was a regular cavalry regiment of the old British Indian Army. It was formed in 1921 by the amalgamation of the 21st Prince Albert Victor’s Own Cavalry (Frontier Force) and the 23rd Cavalry.


After the First World War, the number of Indian cavalry regiments was reduced from thirty-nine to twenty-one. However, instead of disbanding the surplus units, it was decided to amalgamate them in pairs. This resulted in renumbering and renaming of the entire cavalry line. The 21st and 23rd Cavalry were amalgamated in 1921 to form 11th Prince Albert Victor’s Own Cavalry (Frontier Force). The uniform of PAVO Cavalry was blue with scarlet facings. The new regiment's badge consisted of the Kandahar Star representing the five rivers of the Punjab. Its class composition was one squadron each of Punjabi Muslims, Sikhs and Dogras. The regiment was mechanised in 1940. During the Second World War, it initially served in Syria and Iran, and then went on to North Africa, where it fought in the Battle of Gazala. It then moved to Burma, where it greatly distinguished itself against the Japanese. In 1946, the regiment was sent to the Dutch East Indies (Indonesia) to pacify the country after the surrender of the Japanese.[1][3]

On Partition of India in 1947, PAVO Cavalry was allotted to Pakistan. The regiment was soon engaged in fighting the Indians in Kashmir. In 1956, Pakistan became a republic and all titles pertaining to British royalty were dropped. The regiment's new designation was 11th Cavalry (Frontier Force). During the Indo-Pakistani War of 1965, 11th Cavalry took part in Pakistan Army's advance towards Akhnur in Kashmir. It then fought in the Battle of Chawinda. In 1971, the regiment again served in the Chhamb Sector of Kashmir. It is the only armoured regiment of Pakistan Army to carry Battle Honours on its Regimental Colours for all three wars fought with India.

1921 ..........21st/23rd Cavalry (amalgamation)
1922 ..........11th Prince Albert Victor’s Own Cavalry (Frontier Force)
1927.......... Prince Albert Victor’s Own Cavalry (11th Frontier Force)
1956.......... 11th Cavalry (Frontier Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Greetings From Peshawar, 1905 (c).








This early and rare double-view "Greetings from" postcard was made for the Royal Sussex Regiment, then stationed in both Peshawar and (presumably during the winter) in Cherat hillstation. The frames around both images are embossed. K.C. Mehra was a photographer who worked for the British Indian army in both Peshawar and Cherat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The ropeway transit system at Landi Kotal, Khyber Pass, Photograph by Randolph Bezzant Holmes (1888-1973), 3rd Afghan War, 1919 (c).








Landi Kotal was a British post at the western mouth of the Khyber Pass. In May 1919 it witnessed one of the first engagements of the 3rd Afghan War (1919) when the water supply to the post from nearby Bagh was cut and several labourers working for the British were killed by armed tribesmen under the command of Zar Shah, a notorious raider who claimed to be acting on the orders of the Afghan Commander-in-Chief.

The Afghan regular army then advanced across the frontier in support. Following this, the British garrison at Landi Kotal was expanded to brigade-size and on 11 May they captured Bagh, restoring the water supply and driving the enemy back across the border in the process.

Supplies for the troops at Landi Kotal had to pass through the Khyber by mule, bullock, camel and motor vehicle. In addition, a ropeway system for transporting supplies in carriers was built.

As it was impossible to guard the entire line much of the material transported on the ropeway was stolen by the local Afridi tribesmen.

From an album of 43 photographs, 1920 (c)-1925. Compiled by Major G A Clarke, 12th Pioneers (The Kelat-i-Ghilzie Regiment).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1880, Peshawar...


----------



## ghazi52

The Battle of Khyber Pass November 26, 1738 was an engagement fought in the mid-eighteenth century between the Persian empire of Nader Shah and the Mughal vassal state of Peshawar.

The result was an overwhelming victory for the Persians opening up the path ahead to invade the crown-lands of the Mughal empire of Muhammad Shah. The Khyber Pass is a mountain pass in the northwest of Pakistan, on the border with Afghanistan. It connects the town of Landi Kotal to the Valley of Peshawar at Jamrud by traversing part of the Spin Ghar mountains. An integral part of the ancient Silk Road, it has long had substantial cultural, economic, and geopolitical significance for Eurasian trade.

Throughout history, it has been an important trade route between Central Asia and South Asia and a strategic military location. The summit of the pass is 5 km (3.1 mi) inside Pakistan at Landi Kotal, while the lowest point is at Jamrud in the Valley of Peshawar. The Khyber Pass is part of Asian Highway 1.

Map - A map of the Khyber campaign, illustrating Nader's incredible 80 kilometer flank-march. Invasion route into the Punjab valley & northern India opened.


----------



## ghazi52

Colonel Sir Robert Warburton, Lieutenant Colonel Sir Aslam Khan Sadozai, Officers And Sowars Of Khyber Rifles, Circa 1890's.






The First Commandant Of The Khyber Rifles Was Sir Robert Warburton, Son Of An Anglo-Irish Soldier Robert Warburton Of The Bengal Artillery And His Wife Shah Jehan Begum, An Afghan Princess. Sir Robert Remained The Commandant Until His Retirement In 1899. His Deputy, Colonel Sir Aslam Khan Sadozai, The First Muslim Commandant, Succeeded Him.

Source - Eighteen Years In The Khyber 1879-1898 "With Portraits, Map, And Illustrations".
Author - By Colonel Sir Robert Warburton.
Publisher - Jhon Murray, London, 1900.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Those who don't know, the rank of jemadar in British army is equivalent to naib subedar in infantry units, and naib risaldar in cavalry and armoured corps units. 
The battle of Chajja Hill was the turning point of AJK war of liberation.


----------



## ghazi52

The Prince Of Wales With Officers Of His Own Regiment "Skinner Horse" At Rawalpindi, 1906 (c).
Source - The Graphic, January 6, 1906.


----------



## ghazi52

Fort Gulistan, Tirah Valley, North-West Frontier, 1897-98 (c).







The Battle of Saragarhi was fought before the Tirah Campaign on 12 September 1897 between Sikh soldiers of the British Indian Army and Pashtun Orakzai tribesmen. It occurred in the North-West Frontier Province (now Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan).

The British Indian contingent comprised 21 Sikhs of the 36th Sikhs (now the 4th Battalion of the Sikh Regiment), who were stationed at an army post attacked by tribesmen. The Sikhs, led by Havildar Ishar Singh, chose to fight to the death, in what is considered by some military historians as one of history's greatest last-stands. The post was recaptured two days later by another British Indian contingent.

Sikh military personnel commemorate the battle every year on 12 September, as Saragarhi Day.

Note - The Tirah Campaign proved the most difficult and protracted military operation during the rising costing the Army in India 287 dead and 853 wounded, despite initial expectations in many quarters that British and Indian troops would only be opposed by lashkars still reliant on hand-to-hand combat supported by limited jezail or occasional rifle fire.

3 In his final report dated 24th February 1898 Major-General Sir William Lockhart summed up the difficulties encountered by imperial troops, "No campaign on the frontiers of India has been conducted under more trying and arduous circumstances than those encountered by the Tirah Expeditionary Force"


----------



## ghazi52

*Continuing from*










History of Pakistan Army.


Pakistan Army. . Commandant HL Lloyd, MC, OEB, RE briefing Liaqat Ali Khan, Prime Minister during his visit to SME (School of Military Engineering) Sialkot. After independence in April 1948, School of Military Engineering (SME) was established at Sialkot, Pakistan. In 1952, SME was shifted...



defence.pk









Watch
[IMG alt="ghazi52"]https://defence.pk/pdf/data/avatars/m/2/2675.jpg?1598295316[/IMG]

*ghazi52
PDF THINK TANK: ANALYST*




Mar 21, 200760,9706496,349







Jan 13, 2021

Add bookmark
#1
*Pakistan Army.


.*
Commandant HL Lloyd, MC, OEB, RE briefing Liaqat Ali Khan, Prime Minister during his visit to SME *(School of Military Engineering) Sialkot.*
After independence in April 1948, School of Military Engineering (SME) was established at Sialkot, Pakistan. In 1952, SME was shifted from Sialkot to Risalpur and later developed and renamed as Military College of Engineering (MCE).

Date: 1950








...................
QuoteReply
Report




Positive Rating: 1



Like: 5

[IMG alt="ghazi52"]https://defence.pk/pdf/data/avatars/m/2/2675.jpg?1598295316[/IMG]

*ghazi52
PDF THINK TANK: ANALYST*




Mar 21, 200760,9706496,349







Jan 13, 2021

Add bookmark
#2
*Troops movement by train.*

Men of the 2nd Battalion The Durham Light Infantry start their epic 300 mile journey from Ambala to Sialkot.
Date: 1926










Omer Khan
Thanks for drawing my attention to this Waiz. Yes, the 2nd Btn , Durham LI, were actually just only returning to India. From July 1920 to November/December 1926, they were on duty in Turkey and the Middle East. They returned to India in December 1926, and traveled up from Bombay (now Mumbai) to Delhi, and then via Delhi-Ambala-Amritsar-Lahore, to Sialkot cantonment, by train.
But they didn't get much rest, in February 1927 they were sent to guard the International Settlement, at Shanghai, China. And finally returned to India in August 1927, and they stayed there for a longish stay, until November 1937, when they finally returned home to England.










British Army Carabiniers.
Sialkot.
Date: 1882


----------



## ghazi52

@WebMaster

Please shift this thread to Army section. 
and merge with
Pakistan Army History..








History of Pakistan Army.


Pakistan Army. . Commandant HL Lloyd, MC, OEB, RE briefing Liaqat Ali Khan, Prime Minister during his visit to SME (School of Military Engineering) Sialkot. After independence in April 1948, School of Military Engineering (SME) was established at Sialkot, Pakistan. In 1952, SME was shifted...



defence.pk





Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander-in-Chief, General Musa Khan in 1960's


----------



## ghazi52

An Aerial View Of Kohat Fort, 1932 (c).

Constructed - 1853, Used by - Great Britain, Now Pakistan, Also known As: Fort Mackeson, Kohat Fort. Conflict In Which It Participated Various Colonial Miniscuffles.

Royal Air Force Aerial Reconnaissance On The North West Frontier Of India, 1919 - 1939 (c)

Oblique Aerial Photograph Taken By a Type F.8 Aerial Camera - 60 Sqaurdon Royal Air Force.

© Imperial War Museum


----------



## ghazi52

The meeting of Emir Mohammad Yaqub Khan and Sir Pierre Louis Napoleon Cavagnari before the Treaty of Gandamak, May 1879.






Photograph of the meeting of Emir Mohammad Yaqub Khan (1849-1923) and Sir Pierre Louis Napoleon Cavagnari (1841-79) before the Treaty of Gandamak. Sir Cavagnari, the British representative, and another uniformed officer are mounted on horses in a lane in the foreground, their backs to the camera. The Emir and followers are mounted facing them. On the hillside to the right there is large group of mounted British soldiers.

Mountains extend into the distance behind them. The Treaty of Gandamak ended the first phase of the Second Anglo-Afghan War (1878-80). Afghanistan conceded territory to British control and Sir Cavagnari became the British representative in Kabul. He was killed by Afghan forces a few months later and fighting resumed. This photograph was taken by John Burke, who travelled with the Peshawar Valley Field Force during the war.

The photographer John Burke travelled with the Peshawar Valley Field Force during the Second Anglo-Afghan War (1878-80), one of a series of conflicts between Britian and Russia over control of Afghanistan. His images from the war capture landscapes, key strategic sites and significant figures involved in the conflict.

© John Burke / Royal Collection Trust


----------



## ghazi52

5th (Bombay) Mountain Battery saluting whilst marching past the Commander in Chief, General Sir Robert Archibald Cassels.






Havildar Major Ali Akhbar leads the march past, which took place near Bichle Kashkai in Waziristan (KPK). The figure standing behind the Commander-in-Chief is Brigadier Noyes.
Date: 1937
Source /Copyright:: National Army Museum UK.


----------



## ghazi52

1st; Punjab regiment on the march in majestic Waziristan in November 1934.


----------



## ghazi52

Lord Wavell (Archibald Wavell, 1st Earl Wavell
Former Governor-General of India), chatting to British and native officers of the Khyber Rifles, North-West Frontier, 1945 (c).







The Khyber Rifles were one of several paramilitary police units recruited from the tribesmen of the North-West Frontier. They served as auxiliaries to the regular Indian Army. Recruited from Afridi Pathan tribesmen, the Rifles were commanded by British officers on secondment from regular Indian regiments.

When Pakistan won its independence in 1947 the Rifles became part of the new country's Frontier Corps and continued to police the unruly tribal districts.

From an album of 317 photographs relating to the Indian Army service of Capt, later Brig, John R Booth, 4th Bn 14th Punjab Regiment, 1936 to 1947.

© National Army Museum


----------



## ghazi52

Turkish Press Delegation Visits Khyber Pass, Circa 1940's.


----------



## ghazi52

Commander-in-Chief, General Musa Khan in 1960's


----------



## ghazi52

Gen Sir Douglas Gracey, C-in-C Pakistan Army, reviewing the 1st #Bahawalpur Infantry at Dera Nawab, 1948 


There are some accounts which shows that General Gracey was a Black Sheep commanding Pak Army at that time who ignored the Quid E Azam's orders to send Pak Army troops to Kashmir and later he sabotaged the KPK volunteers mission by informing the India about their possible response to the Maharaja's illegal effort of merging the Kashmir with India.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Regiment (Pakistan) *










Punjab RegimentActive1759–presentTypeInfantryRegimental CentreMardan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, PakistanEngagements
*Under the British East India Company:*
Seven Years' War
First Anglo−Mysore War
Second Anglo−Mysore War
Third Anglo−Mysore War
Fourth Anglo−Mysore War
Second Anglo−Maratha War
Travancore Rebellion of 1808–1809
Anglo−Nepalese War
Third Anglo−Maratha War
First Anglo−Burmese War
Coorg War of 1834
First Anglo−Afghan War
First Opium War
Indian Rebellion of 1857

*Under the British Crown:*
Bhutan War
1867–1868 Expedition to Abyssinia
Second Anglo−Afghan War
1882 Conquest of Egypt
Chinese Boxer Rebellion
Somaliland Campaign
1911 Chinese Revolution
World War I
Third Anglo−Afghan War
World War II

*Post−Independence:*
First Indo−Pakistani War
Second Indo−Pakistani War
Bangladesh Liberation War
Third Indo−Pakistani War

Conflict in Siachen
Fourth Indo−Pakistani War

War in North−West Pakistan




The *Punjab Regiment* is an infantry regiment of the Pakistan Army. It was raised in its current form in 1956, following the amalgamation of the 1st, 14th, 15th and 16th Punjab regiments that were inherited by the Dominion of Pakistan from the British Indian Army upon the Partition of India. Since then, the regiment has expanded in size to 74 battalions.

It is the oldest regiment in the Pakistan Army, tracing its lineage to as far back as 1751, during the reign of the Mughal Empire. The regiment's battalions have a distinguished record of military service, spanning the rise and decline of British colonial rule in South Asia, both World War I and World War II, as well as post-independence Pakistan.

*Early history*







General Arthur Wellesley, later Duke of Wellington, directing the 2/12th Madras Native Infantry (10/1st Punjab), at the Battle of Assaye, 1803. Painting by JC Stadler c. 1815.

The Punjab Regiment of Pakistan traces its origins back to the Madras Army of the British East India Company. The senior-most battalion of the 1st Punjab Regiment (which existed separately before 1956) was raised in 1759 as the 3rd Battalion of Coast Sepoys, and became the oldest-surviving infantry battalion of the erstwhile British Indian Army. 

Their first major engagement saw a decisive victory at the Battle of Wandiwash in 1760, when the British East India Company, led by Sir Eyre Coote, effectively ended French colonial ambitions in South Asia. All of the regiment's battalions subsequently played an important role in the early military campaigns of the East India Company and were actively engaged in the wars against the French, the Mysores and the Marathas.

The numbers and titles of the battalions changed during the successive reorganizations of the Madras Presidency Army, the British Indian Army and the Indian Army during the 18th, 19th and 20th centuries. The names changed from Coast Sepoys to Carnatic Infantry, Madras Native Infantry, Punjabis and finally to the Punjab Regiment. After the Indian Rebellion of 1857, the new colonial administration applied the martial races concept, following which north Indian soldiers overwhelmingly supplanted the south Indians. The regiment was eventually renamed to the Punjab Regiment. Currently, it has 76 battalions.


*British Raj*








20th (Punjab) Regiment of Bengal Native Infantry (now 6 Punjab, Pakistan Army), Egypt, 1882.


Following the British Crown's takeover of rule over British India from the East India Company in 1858, the Punjab regiments played a role in numerous conflicts across the world involving the British Empire. Various battalions were deployed to regions of British interest, ranging from modern-day China, Egypt, Burma and erstwhile Abyssinia.

Between 1903 and 1922, the British Indian Army included 28 numbered Punjabi Regiments. In 1922, these were amalgamated into six numbered regiments, namely:


1st Punjab Regiment
2nd Punjab Regiment
8th Punjab Regiment
14th Punjab Regiment
15th Punjab Regiment
16th Punjab Regiment


These regiments would all play a prominent role during World War II. From the 14th Punjab Regiment, the 1st and 5th battalions were deployed in Malaya during the opening stages of the Southeast Asian theatre. The 1st Battalion, under the command of Lieutenant-Colonel James Fitzpatrick, was overrun by Imperial Japanese forces at Changlun during the Battle of Jitra. With only 270 survivors, the 1st Battalion was not reformed during the rest of the campaign. The 5th Battalion, under the command of Lieutenant-Colonel Cyril Livesy Lawrence Stokes, performed relatively well in the British invasion of Japanese Thailand in early December 1941. 

However, Stokes died in Japanese captivity on 15 February 1942, following the Battle of Slim River.[4] The 5/14th Punjabis was forced to surrender along with the rest of the British Commonwealth forces after the Fall of Singapore to the Empire of Japan on 15 February 1942. However, a number of the Indian troops from both battalions later joined the Japanese-backed Indian National Army, and formed a part of the Hindustan Field Force.

*Partition of India and independence*







33rd Punjabis Watercolour by Maj AC Lovett, 1910.


In 1947, the British Raj announced the independence of British India, which would be split into two separate countries: a Hindu-majority India and a Muslim-majority Pakistan. Likewise, the British Indian Army was also to be divided between the two states. Out of the six existing Punjab Regiments, the 1st Punjab, 8th, 14th, 15th and 16th were allotted to the newly raised Pakistan Army, while the 2nd went to the Indian Army.

The Punjab Regiment of the Pakistan Army was raised in its present form in 1956, when four of the five Punjab Regiments allocated to Pakistan were merged into a unified unit.


*Punjab Regiments allocated to Pakistan in 1947 (now part of the Pakistan Army Punjab Regiment)*



1st Punjab Regiment
8th Punjab Regiment – Amalgamated with the 10th Baluch Regiment and Bahawalpur Regiment to form the present-day Baloch Regiment
14th Punjab Regiment
15th Punjab Regiment
16th Punjab Regiment
The line up for the new regiment was:

1 Punjab – 1/1st Punjab
2 Punjab – 2/1st Punjab
3 Punjab – 3/1st Punjab
4 Punjab – 5/1st Punjab
5 Punjab – 1/14th Punjab
6 Punjab – 2/14th Punjab (Duke of Cambridge's Own)
7 Punjab – 3/14th Punjab
8 Punjab – 4/14th Punjab
9 Punjab – 1/15th Punjab
10 Punjab – 2/15th Punjab
11 Punjab – 3/15th Punjab
12 Punjab – 4/15th Punjab
13 Punjab – 1/16th Punjab
14 Punjab – 2/16th Punjab
15 Punjab – 3/16th Punjab
16 Punjab – 5/14th Punjab (Pathans)
17 Punjab – 4/16th Punjab (Bhopal)
18 Punjab – 7/1st Punjab
19 Punjab – 7/16th Punjab
20 Punjab – 14/1st Punjab

*Punjab Regiments allocated to India in 1947 (now part of the Indian Army Punjab Regiment)*

2nd Punjab Regiment
The 1st Punjab's regimental centre was located in the city of Jhelum. In early September 1947, Pakistani personnel arrived from the 2nd Punjab's regimental centre in Meerut (present-day Uttar Pradesh, India) and Indian personnel were dispatched to either the 11th Sikhs or the 6th Rajputanas regimental centres depending on whether they were Sikhs or Hindu Rajputs.
The Punjab Regiment at its height totalled 58 battalions; however, 11 were transferred in 1980 to the Pakistan Army's newly raised Sind Regiment.

*Class and religious composition*

Before the Partition of India in 1947, the ethno-religious composition of the Punjab Regiment consisted of: Punjabi Muslims (50%); Punjabi Hindus (40%); Punjabi Sikhs (10%). Following the regiment's transfer to the Pakistan Army, it became largely religiously homogenous, comprising mostly Muslims with around 20% ethnic Pashtuns and 80% Punjabis.


*Modern regiment*

The Punjab Regiment is the largest infantry regiment of the Pakistan Army, consisting of 74 battalions; these range anywhere from mechanized to light anti-tank infantry battalions. Its regimental centre is located in Mardan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The current colonel commandant of the regiment is Lieutenant-General Majid Ehsan.[_citation needed_]
Since the creation of Pakistan in 1947, the Punjab Regiment has seen the appointment of four colonel-in-chiefs;

Field Marshal Ayub Khan, 5th Punjabis
General Asif Nawaz, 5th Punjabis
General Aziz Khan, 12th Punjabis[5]
General Khalid Shameem,[6] 20th Punjabis

*Recipients of the Nishan-e-Haider*

The Nishan-e-Haider is the highest gallantry award awarded by Pakistan to those who show an incredible amount of valour and courage on the battlefield in the face of staunch adversity. To date, only ten soldiers have been awarded this honour, of which four belonged to the Punjab Regiment:

Captain Muhammad Sarwar, 2nd Punjabis (1910 – July 27, 1948)
Major Aziz Bhatti, 17th Punjabis (1928 – September 10, 1965)
Naïk Muhammad Mahfuz, 15th Punjabis (1944 – December 17, 1971)


----------



## ghazi52

Native Khasadars And British Officers, Razcol Main Camp, Sararogha, Waziristan, 1926 (c).






Waziristan dominated events on the North-West Frontier politically and militarily.

After the tribal uprising of 1919-1920, it was decided during the spring of 1922 to locate the main garrison of Waziristan at Razmak. The self-contained cantonment, capable of holding 10,000 men, was established in January 1923.

New roads linking the garrisons and camps in the area were constructed to permit speedier troop movements. The Razmak Movable Column (RAZCOL) consisting of a strong brigade of all arms with all pack transport carried out the first of its many patrols between 1 and 14 June 1924. Sorarogha was a camp situated 24 km south east of Razmak.


----------



## ghazi52

The 53rd Sikh Regiment Kohat, Circa 1920/1925.







Now 5th Battalion FF Regiment.


----------



## ghazi52

Col. Rafi Nasim with President Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto in 1972






A delightful soul and one of the best known cricket administrators in Pakistan. Born in Lyallpur, January 10, 1931, he did his matriculation at Government High School, Amritsar in 1946. For further studies, he enrolled at Anglo Arabic College in Delhi, where his father was posted in the Government service. Following the partition of the sub-continent in August 1947, the family moved to Lahore and Rafi began his three-year student life at the prestigious Government College and graduating in 1950.


----------



## ghazi52

Sepoy Ali Haidar Victoria Cross, 13th Frontier Force Rifles, 13 August 1945.

Photograph, World War II, Italy, Europe, 1945.







Ali Haidar (1913-1999) was a Pashtun soldier from Kohat who won the VC on 9 April 1945 near Fusigano in Italy during 8th Indian Division's crossing of the River Senio.

According to the 'London Gazette' of 3 July 1945: 'In Italy, during the crossing of the River Senio, near Fusignano, in daylight on 9th April 1945, a Company of the 13th Frontier Force Rifles were ordered to assault the enemy positions strongly dug in on the far bank. These positions had been prepared and improved over many months and were mainly on the steep flood banks, some 25 feet high.

Sepoy Ali Haidar was a member of the left-hand Section of the left-hand Platoon. As soon as the Platoon started to cross, it came under heavy and accurate machine gun fire from two enemy posts strongly dug in about 60 yards away. Sepoy Ali Haidar's Section suffered casualties and only 3 men, including himself, managed to get across. The remainder of the Company was temporarily held up.

Without orders, and on his own initiative, Sepoy Ali Haidar, leaving the other two to cover him, charged the nearest post which was about 30 yards away. He threw a grenade and almost at the same time the enemy threw one at him, wounding him severely in the back. In spite of this he kept on and the enemy post was destroyed and four of the enemy surrendered.

With utter disregard of his own wounds he continued and charged the next post in which the enemy had one Spandau and three automatics, which were still very active and preventing movement on both banks. He was again wounded, this time in the right leg and right arm. Although weakened by loss of blood, with great determination Sepoy Ali Haidar crawled closer and in a final effort raised himself from the ground, threw a grenade, and charged into the second enemy post. Two enemy were wounded and the remaining two surrendered.

Taking advantage of the outstanding success of Sepoy Ali Haidar's dauntless attacks, the rest of the Company charged across the river and carried out their task of making a bridgehead. Sepoy Ali Haidar was picked up and brought back from the second position seriously wounded. The conspicuous gallantry, initiative, and determination combined with a complete disregard for his own life shown by this very brave Sepoy in the face of heavy odds were an example to the whole Company.

His heroism had saved an ugly situation which would - but for his personal bravery - have caused the Battalion a large number of casualties at a critical time and seriously delayed the crossing of the river and the building of a bridge. With the rapid advance which it was possible to make the Battalion captured 3 officers and 217 other ranks and gained their objectives'.

Ali Haidar was invested with his VC by King George VI at Buckingham Palace on 30 October 1945.

© National Army Museum


----------



## ghazi52

First Armoured Motor Bridge, Peshawar, 3rd Anglo-Afghan War, 1919 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

Battalion March From Rawalpindi To Razmak At Khurram Pass (Tutaki Village), Teri Tehsil Of Kohat, Present Day District Karak, 1920's (c).


----------



## ghazi52

1st Battalion, The King’s Royal Rifle Corps, crossing the Kuram River on 1 December 1926 during a 262-mile march from Rawalpindi to Razmak on the North-West Frontier of India.






They had moved to India from Ireland in 1922 and spent three years in Rawalpindi before being ordered to Razmak.

It took the Battalion 22 days to cover the 262 miles averaging 14 miles a day not including rest days. The Battalion commander set the example by marching every step of the way. 


Faisal Mirza

Yes, it is normal in an Infantarian's life. Once our general walked with his whole division on foot from Kasur to Lahore(35 miles) in a single night. He once ordered a shabbily dressed lieutenant to walk the whole length of Lahore border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

woh jou ham mein, tum mein...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Semaphore At Work With The Troops On The North-West Frontier Of British India, 1940's (c).








An optical telegraph is a semaphore system using a line of stations, typically towers, for the purpose of conveying textual information by means of visual signals. 

It's a heliograph - the mirror is aligned to reflect the sun at the receiving station, then a shutter is used to flash morse code.


----------



## ghazi52

The Bara Bridge Across The Bara River, Kajuri Plains, Photograph Taken By Royal Air Force, Constructed By Royal Engineers, Khyber Pass, 1930-31 (c).







Another Inglis bridge, of somewhat similar size and design, was erected by the 5th Company at Mazarai later in the operations; but in this case there were further complications as one bank of the Bara River was high and precipitous and the other rose to a lower level in two steps.

A concrete and rubble pier was built on the lower step, and the girders launched across it to the far bank in which a very deep and long approach cutting was required. As in the case of the Bara Bridge, the last three bays of the Mazarai Bridge were counter-weighted and left permanently in cantilever—but at one end of the bridge only, instead of at both as at Bara.

The pier was made 30 feet in height in order to limit the depth of the opposite approach cutting to 16 feet; but even so the Sikh Pioneers and infantry working parties who did the excavation were obliged to remove 250,000 cubic feet of very hard soil. It is creditable to all concerned that the whole undertaking was completed in 50 days.

The construction of the Bara and Mazarai bridges was the most important engineering work executed during the occupation of the Kajuri and Aka Khel Plains, and it has been described in some detail to show what Sappers and Miners are now called upon to do in field operations.

The third and final period, from December 9th to March 31st, began with the selection of the sites for the permanent camps and posts, and the Engineer units were soon sinking tube wells and raising defences at these places. Samghakai Post, Jhansi Post, Nowshera Post and an enlarged Fort Salop came into being, while road work continued in various directions.

But in spite of a heavy program of engineering, several small punitive expeditions were sent against Afridi villages on the outskirts of the plains. One of these, in which the Rawalpindi Brigade operated against Tauda China on February i8th, will serve as an example of the usual employment of the Engineer units.

On this occasion the 3rd Company, Bengal Sappers and Miners, working with the 2nd Bombay Pioneers, demolished several towers and houses and blocked more than 100 caves with thorn trees, stones and barbed wire to which they sometimes attached mines. In a mined cave, any movement of the wire caused the charge to explode and to discourage attempts to remove the wire with a hook and a rope from a safe distance, a mine was placed occasionally at just that distance outside the cave.

The results were most satisfactory—except to the Afridis. Hostilities ceased gradually, and with the approach of the hot weather all the troops except the permanent garrison left the Kajuri and Aka Khel Plains. Peshawar was safe against further Afridi raids.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A rare photo of officers of the FFR during the Waziristan Campaign. 1936-39.







(L-R) from the top with their final ranks – Gen M Musa, Maj Gen Nazir Ahmed, Col Yousuf Khan, Maj Gen Sher Khan, Lt Gen Bakhtiar Rana Maj Gen A.S. Pathani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## عقاب

We are fortunate to have these photographs
Which are living evidence that, how a many muslims have given their allegience to the British Indian Army


----------



## ghazi52

Brig Sher Khan as Director of Military Operations, Pakistan Army, distributing arms to tribal fighters during the Kashmir conflict.






Date: 1948
Courtesy: The Friday times

Brig Sher Khan and designated CnC Gen Iftikhar Khan were flying from Lahore to Karachi when the plane crashed near Karachi causing their tragic death.- 1949

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Armoured Corps*

*History*

Journey of Armoured Corps centre from Ahmednagar to Nowshera commenced with the announcement of independence of Pakistan as made by Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah. On the same day, the Pakistan Armoured Corps was born. At that time, there was no Armoured Corps training institution in any area. All such training institutions were located at four different places in India. These were:-


Armoured Corps Officers Training School at Ahmednagar
Armoured Corps Training Centre No. 1 at Lucknow
Armoured Corps Training Centre No. 2 at Ferozepur
Armoured Corps Training Centre No. 3 at Babina


Under the Independence Act, it was decided that the Indian Army, including the Armoured Corps, will be divided at the ratio of 2:1 between India and Pakistan. The Armoured Corps School at Ahmednagar had to stay with India, and the Muslim instructors were allowed to opt for the newly born state of Pakistan. In addition, the training equipment at the school was also to be distributed as per the decided ratio. To carry out this colossal task of distribution, a board composed of British, Muslim, Sikh and Hindu officers was constituted under the chairmanship of Brigadier Gimson, who was the Commandant of the Armour School at that time. On similar lines, other boards were constituted, for all other training centres.










After the arrival of Mountbatten, as Viceroy of India, the partition date was announced. Time was precariously short. The C-in-C, Field Marshall Sir Claude Auchinleck and his staff produced the plan for the division of the Army. The division of the Indian Armoured Corps was based upon the principle that regiments with ethnic majorities would be allotted to their respective ethnicities. Pakistan's share was 6 regiments, (5 H, 6 L, 11 C, 13 L, 19 Land Scinde Horse). Since Guides had one Dogra and one Sikh squadron, it was allotted to India. Scinde Horse with one KK (Khaim Khani) and one Pathan squadron was earmarked for Pakistan. Because of the Guide's association of over 90 years with Mardan, the CO requested for it to be allocated to Pakistan. The C- in- C refused, however, a miraculous freak changed our fate. The KK squadron of Scinde Horse decided to remain in India as their homes in Rajputana were now part of India. This happy decision of the KK squadron brought the Guides to Pakistan. It received the Pathan squadron from Scinde Horse and the PM squadron from Hodson's Horse, giving its Sikh squadron to Hodson's Horse and its Dogra squadron to Scinde Horse.





"On Partition, the Indian Army retained what was the Centre and School of the Indian Armoured Corps along with a majority of the officer cadre, most of whom were non-Muslims, in accordance with the British policy. Consequently, with very few officers in Armoured Corps, all below the rank of lieutenant colonel, and with the GHQ placing emphasis mostly on the Corps of Infantry, the organization of the Armoured Corps was adversely affected in the initial period preceding Partition. The overall situation was so pathetic that there was no existence of even a Directorate for the Armoured Corps, which is so vital for regulating the affairs and solving the evolutionary problems of the Corps, there being just a Grade-2 staff officer who was a British officer named Major Ritter.

The Armoured Corps Directorate was established at a much later stage when Brigadier Idrees, Commander 3rd Armoured Brigade was appointed Director Armoured Corps and was later replaced with the rank of a Major General. The Armourtd Corps Centre and School were established at Nowshera. Matters at these institutions progressed slowly till Colonel Ihsanullah Babar took over as Commandant, after which things began to improve considerably at a quicker pace as procedures, drills and training policies were streamlined.


----------



## ghazi52

Alizai Lower Kurram, North-West Frontier, 1921 (c).







Lower Kurram Valley "Convoy halted at Alizai on return fron Thal - Malitia Post in the distance" - This picture came from a small collection of cards belonging to an British India Army officer with No 12 Pack Battery Kalabagh 1921.
After 1920 All the Mountain Batteries were titled 'Pack' rather than 'Mountain" - Alizai was in the Kurram region of North West Frontier with Thal being 21 miles away - Alizai is now in Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

A rare photo of the officers of the FFR during the Waziristan Campaign (1936-39). 






Sitting with the Sikh infantry is the Late Dr. Capt. Nisar Durrani (c) was on patrol duty somewhere in Waziristan, where he was killed in an action.
Courtesy: Akbar Jahanzeb Durrani.


----------



## ghazi52

The Nawab Of Teri - The Last Ruling Nawab Khan Bahadur (K.



Honorary Major & Magistrate Baz Muhammad Khan "Chief of Khattaks" At A “Fauji Recruiting Mela” With General Ayub Khan.








Right To Left





A) Lieutenant General Azam.
B) Nawab Baz Muhammad Khan Khattak 
C) Nawabzada Anwar Hussain Khan Khattak (Son Of Nawab Of Teri).
D) General Ayub Khan (President Of Pakistan).
E) Captain Nawabzada Saboor Khan Khattak Recruiting Officer.
F) Nawabzada Zafar Ali Khan Khattak (Nawab Of Teri Son).
G) Major General Syed Shahid Hamid Adjutant General Pakistan Army.

Picture Courtesy - Muhammad Khattak


----------



## ghazi52

This unusual real photo postcard seems to show recruiting in Jhelum, a key Punjabi district where British Indian soldiers were signed up for service in World War I.


----------



## ghazi52

https://twitter.com/leftofthepincer

The 129ᵗʰ Duke of Connaught's Own Baluchis at Wijtschate, Belgium. circa 1917,







The unit lives on in the Pakistan Army as the 11ᵗʰ Baloch, principal in the recapture of the Pandu Massif in July 1948, and under LTC Walter Herbert's command, fought north of Zafarwal in 1971.


----------



## ghazi52

Ali Khan 'Subedar-Major, 20th Brownlow's Punjabis Kambar Khel (Afridi)', From Khyber Pass, 1910 (c).







The regiment was raised in 1857 by Lieutenant Charles Henry Brownlow to serve during the Indian Mutiny (1857-1859). The unit first served overseas during the 2nd China War (1856-1860).

Pen and ink drawing by Alfred Crowdy Lovett (1862-1919), 1910 (c). The original for the illustration on p151 of G F MacMunn's 'Armies of India', published in 1911.

© National Army Museum


----------



## ghazi52

Native Officers of the 1st Punjab Infantry somewhere in the NWFP, between 1890-95. 
Picture from ‘Lights & Shades of Hill Life’ 1895 .


----------



## ghazi52

Naik Shahamad Khan of the 89ᵗʰ Punjabis, manning a Vickers MG and carrying a Lee-Enfield.






He was awarded the Victoria Cross during the Great War, fighting the Ottomans in April 1916, near Kut-al-Amara, Iraq. 
The unit lives on in the Pakistan Army as the 1ˢᵗ Baloch;


----------



## ghazi52

The Frontier Force Regiment - since 1843


----------



## ghazi52

Mir Dast Afridi "Victoria Cross" With His Friends And Comrades Muslim, Sikh, Hindu, And Gora At Kohat, 1916 (c).







Mir Dast Afridi (1874 - 1945) was born on 3rd December 1874 Maidan, Tirah (now Pakistan).

He was a member of the Qambar Khel Afridi tribe. His father was Madha Mir, an Afridi Pathan from Maidan, Tirah, now Khyber Tribal District Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Province Pakistan.

A brother, Mir Mast, served as a Jemadar in the 58th Vaughan’s Rifles (Frontier Force) during the First World War. He saw action in the Ypres Sector in 1914 and was commanding a section of line near Neuve Chapelle when he deserted.

It is believed he did this as a Muslim, he was offended by the British being at war with Ottoman Turkey. Mir Mast was reputedly awarded the Iron Cross by Kaiser Wilhelm II.

The award of the Indian Distinguished Service Medal on 10th March 1915, was cancelled on 1st April. Mir Dast enlisted himself twenty years before on 3rd December 1894, into the 1st Regiment of Infantry, Punjab Frontier Force. He served on operations on the North West Frontier 1897-1898 in the Tochi Valley.

His Regiment became 1st Punjab Infantry in 1901 and he was promoted to Naik (Corporal) on 15th September. He continued on operations on the North West Frontier in Waziristan. The Regiment became 1/55th Coke’s Rifles (Frontier Force) after a former commander in 1903. Promoted to Havildar (Sergeant) on 29th September 1904 and served on the North West Frontier until 1908.

He was in action as part of the Mohmand Field Force on 18th May 1908 at Khan Khor Beg. With two other men, he found himself close to a group of the enemy holding a position behind a low wall. The three men rushed the position, shooting two of the enemy and bayoneting a third. Mir Dast was severely wounded in the right thigh. For this action, he was awarded the Indian Order of Merit, 3rd Class on 26th June 1908.

On 3rd March 1909 he was commissioned as Jemadar (Lieutenant) and was one of the twelve represenatatives of the Regiment to attend the Coronation Durbar for the proclamation of King George V as Emperor.

When the First World War broke out, 55th Coke’s Rifles remained in India, but during the first year, it reinforced 57th Wilde’s Rifles with eight officers, 43 NCO’s and 330 Sepoys.

One of the reinforcements was Mir Dast, who went to France and served on the Western Front from 19th January 1915. He saw action almost immediately at Neuve Chapelle, and within three months would be involved in his VC. On 26th April 1915 at Wieltje, Belgium, Jemadar Mir Dast led his platoon with great bravery during the attack, and afterwards collected various pparties of the regiment (when no British officers were left) and kept them under his command untgraype retirement wa0us ordered.

He alpooso displayed great courage that day when he helped to carry eight British and Indian officers to safety while exposed to heav fire. He was the first Indian officer to receive the VC; Indians only became eligible in 1912. He was promoted to Subadar (Captain) on 27th April 1915, the day after his award was gazetted. He was gassed, but continued to perform his duties until wounded in June.

He was then evacuated to England where he was admitted to the Royal Pavilion Military Hospital in Brighton, where he was visited personally by Lord Kitchener in July 1915.
The VC was presented to Mir Dast by King George V at the Royal Pavilion Military Hospital on 25th August 1915. During his recovery, the effects of the gas became more marked and he was sent back to India on 19th October, where he re-joined his Regiment. He later remarked “The gas has done for me… I had rather not have been gassed than get the Victoria Cross.”
On the same day he received his VC, he was awarded the Russian Cross of St George, followed by the Order of British India, 2nd Class (entitling him to the title Bahadur) on 17th December 1915. He never recovered from his gassing and was transferred to the Indian Army Reserve on pension in September 1917.

In addition to his VC, he was awarded the Indian Order of Merit, 3rd Class, Order of British India 2nd Class, India Medal 1895-1902 with clasps for Punjab Frontier and Waziristan, India General Service Medal 1908-35 with clasp North West Frontier 1908, 1914-15 Star, British War Medal 1914-20, Victory Medal 1914-19, George VI Coronation Medal 1937 and Russian Order of St George 3rd Class. His medals are believed to be in private ownership.

Mir Dast died at Shagi Hind Kyan Village, Tehsil District, Peshawar, India (now Pakistan) on 19th January 1945. He was buried in Warsak Road Cemetery, Shagi Hind Kyan Village. He is also remembered on the Memorial Gates, Hyde Park Corner in London, which commemorates VCs of Indian heritage including Mir Dast.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

A Company, 2nd Battalion Green Howard's, Razmak, Waziristan, North-West Frontier, 1937-38 (c).
Note - The Man On The Centre Holding a Vickers Berthier Light Machine Gun.


----------



## ghazi52

circa 1905






Havaldar Fazal Khan of the 57ᵗʰ Wilde's Rifles (Frontier Force) doing range time at Chakdara, Malakand.

the unit lives on in the Pakistan Army as the 9ᵗʰ FFR; fought at the Jhangar and Uri fronts in 1948, and at Phillaurah and Chawinda during the 1965 Operations.


----------



## ghazi52

Army Hill Station, Cherat, Nowshera, North-West Frontier, 1930 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

Regimental badges carved into the hillside at Cherat, North-West Frontier, 1932 (c).






Cherat, located in the Nowshera District, was a hill cantonment and sanatorium for British troops stationed in the hot and malaria-ridden Peshawar Valley. Many of the troops sent there carved and painted their regimental insignia on to nearby rock faces to mark their service on the frontier.


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta, 1930's


----------



## ghazi52

Circa April 1915...






an artist's impression of an assault on Imperial German lines, during the Second Battle of Ypres, carried out by the British Indian Army's 40ᵗʰ Pathans. 

The unit lives on in the Pakistan Army as the 16ᵗʰ Punjab.


----------



## ghazi52

it's common knowledge that the Pakistan Army and Indian Army have donned the iconic 'khaki' and 'olive-green' uniforms post-1947, more recently as digitalized camouflage. during the Second World War, both colours were in use; khaki in North Africa, and the olive-green in Burma.


----------



## ghazi52

Jirga of Afridi headmen at Walai, 1908 (c).






Photograph by Captain E T Rich, Corps of Royal Engineers, North-West Frontier, 1908 (c).
The Bazar Valley Field Force, consisting of 14,000 men under the command of Major-General Sir George Wilcocks, was dispatched on 13 February 1908, against the Zakha Khels, because of a wholesale robbery under arms. 

The expedition was well conducted, and a great success, as the troops involved were well experienced in hill fighting. They made the tribesmen sue for peace and come to terms within three weeks.

From an album of photographs compiled by General Sir S F Muspratt.


----------



## Primus

Anyone got any articles regarding the NLI performance in the kargil war and the shooting down of an indian heli, mig 21 and mig 23/27?


----------



## ghazi52

An Infantry In Action Against Afridis In Khajuri Plains, Circa 1930.







The Afridi Redshirt Rebellion was a military campaign conducted by British and Indian armies against Afridi tribesmen in the North West Frontier region of the Indian Empire, now in Pakistan in 1930–1931. The Afridi are a Karlani Pashtun tribe who inhabit the border area of Pakistan, notably in the Spin Ghar mountain range to the west of Peshawar and the Maidan Valley in Tirah.

The Afridis often clashed with the British and Indian Armies during India’s expansion towards the Afghan border, notably during the Anglo-Afghan Wars. In the summer of 1930 a rebellion by dissident Afridi tribesmen, known as Redshirts, broke out. As this threatened the security of Peshawar, two Brigade Groups were sent to occupy the Khajuri Plain, west of Peshawar and south of the Khyber Pass. Their role was to open up the area by constructing roads and strong points.

This would help prevent any future tribal infiltration towards Peshawar as well as being a punitive measure, since the Afridis had been accustomed to pasture their flocks on this low ground during the winter months. On 17 October 1930 the British-led force crossed into the Tirah Valley at Bara, six miles from Peshawar, and advanced a further seven miles to Miri Khel. Here a fortified camp was constructed from which operations against the Afridis were conducted. On 16 January 1931, the force was withdrawn, having accomplished its objective.

British and Indian Army forces that took part in the campaign received the India General Service Medal with the clasp North West Frontier 1930-31.


----------



## ghazi52

Upper Shelabagh Camp Huts, Photograph By 15th Punjab Regiment, Balochistan, 1941 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

Sepoys of 57th Rifles F.F. waiting at 1000 yds Range for their turn to fire.







Chakdara', North-West Frontier Province, Photograph, November, 1905. Members of 57th Wilde's Rifles (Frontier Force) on a firing range in rocky ground near Chakdara.

Chakdara Fort, now in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in Pakistan, was built by the British in 1896, on the site of a sixteenth century Mughal fort. The position guarded the strategically important bridge over the Swat River and the routes into the Swat Valley and Chitral via the Lowari Pass. The fort was besieged during the Malakand Rising of 1897.

The 4th Punjab Infantry Regiment was formed by the British in 1849 as part of a new force used to guard the border between the annexed territory of Punjab and Afghanistan. The unit was renamed the 57th Wilde's Rifles (Frontier Force) in 1903.

From a photograph album compiled by Lieutenant Hugh Stephenson Turnbull (1882-1973), 57th Wilde's Rifles (Frontier Force),


----------



## ghazi52

Kashmir Contingent: Black Mountain Expedition from 1st October 1888 to 13th November 1888 on the North-West Frontier of India.









The Black Mountain Expedition, 1891 (c).

Back up into the hills the columns go. Officers and Sepoys of the Guides infantry on the Dilaisi Heights looking down the Indus Valley.









Black Mountain "Kala Dhaka" Expedition British And Indian Troops Torching A Pasthuns Tribesmen Watchtower, Circa 1891.









The Hazara Expedition of 1888, also known as the Black Mountain Expedition or the First Hazara Expedition, was a military campaign by the British against the tribes of Kala Dhaka (then known as the Black Mountains of Hazara) in the Hazara region of what is now Pakistan.

On 18 June 1888, two British officers and four Gurkha soldiers were killed in an altercation between British reconnaissance patrols and antagonistic tribes. As a response, the Hazara Field Force was assembled and began its march on 4 October 1888, after an ultimatum had not been satisfied by the tribes by October 2, 1888.

The first phase of the campaign ended with the Hassanzai and Akazai tribes requesting an armistice on October 19, 1888. The second phase of the campaign targeted the tribes that lived north of Black Mountain such as the Allaiwals. The campaign ended when the Allaiwal village of Pokal was occupied and destroyed by the British on November 2 and 3, 1888.

The then Commander in Chief in India General Sir Frederick Roberts viewed the Black Mountain Expedition as: " A success from a military point of view, but … the determination of the Punjab Government to limit the sphere of action of the troops, and to hurry out of the country, prevented our reaping any political advantage.

We lost a grand opportunity for gaining control over this lawless and troublesome district; no survey was made, no roads opened out, the tribesmen were not made to feel our power, and, consequently, very soon another costly expedition had to be undertaken".

*1891 Expedition.*

The failure of the tribes to honour the agreements that ended the 1888 campaign led to a further two-month expedition by a Hazara Field Force in 1891. General Roberts observed that. "The Black Mountain tribes, [having been] quite unsubdued by the fruitless expedition of 1888, had given trouble almost immediately afterwards. "The second expedition" was completely successful in political results as in its military conduct.

The columns were not withdrawn until the tribesmen had become convinced that they were powerless to sustain a hostile attitude towards us, and that it was in their interest, as it was our wish, that they should henceforth be on amicable terms with us".

British and Indian Army forces who took part in these expeditions received the India General Service Medal with the clasps Hazara 1888 and Hazara 1891 respectively.

© National Army Museum


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Officers of the Khyber Rifles, 1880's (c).







Men And The Officers Of Khyber Rifles - With Lt. Col Aslam Khan Sadozai C.I.E - First Muslim Commandant Of Khyber Rifles, Standing Center In White Turban.

Black Mountain Expedition from 1st October 1888 to 13th November 1888 on the North-West Frontier of India. Raiding by tribesmen from the Black Mountains of India's North-West Frontier culminated on 18 June 1888 when a British patrol was ambushed and two officers killed. Five columns of the Hazara Field Force under Major-General J. W. McQueen advanced into the rebellious area on 4 October. 

The Akazais and Hassanzais were brought to heel, and on 13 October the village at Maidan was destroyed. McQueen then moved on to punish the remaining hostile tribes. Operations were concluded by 14 November.

Additional Details






A) Col Sardar Aslam Khan Sahib is wearing Famous Sam Browne cross belt. You can Google about Sam Browne V.C and his famous belt. He was also Peshawar Valley Field Force Commander 1878 who captured Ali Masjid Fort in Khyber.




Sardar Sahib is wearing a stylish Bush Shirt Khaki dress which was allowed to officers rank only.

C) He is sporting a fine (Wilkinson probably) sword with a quite lengthy blade.

D) His shoes are of officer pattern different than his sub ordinates standing beside him.

E) The sub ordinates in the picture are mostly native Afridi Kuki Khels.

F) They are wearing leather Toshadaan and leather belt or kamarband with a distinctive buckle badge ( Probably Khyber Jezailchis badge or later Khyber Rifles badge). Leather Toshdan and leather Belt was a predominantly mounted Cavalry dress item even today in Pakistan Army.

G) They are also wearing Khakai as field dress.

H) Their shoes are different probably Paanrey or Keirrey with ankles or wrapping.

I) Thier swords are non native.

J) They are carrying revolver probably .45 Caliber British Origin ( Will try to dig out anything on service pattern revolver in 1870's and 1880's).
© John Burke / British Battles


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan, meeting with the officers of 6th Bn, Frontier Force Rifles (Now 1st FF). Lt Col. (later Lt General) Bakhtiar Rana following him.
Date: 1948 probably ..


----------



## ghazi52

Combined sports team, 1st Battalion, 15th Punjab Regiment.
Date: 1937.


----------



## ghazi52

circa January 1945 ....






Shermans of 'B' Squadron of the 19ᵗʰ Lancers (King George V's Own) operating in the Arakan, during the Burma Campaign. 

The regiment lives on in the Pakistan Army, and played a crucial role in the last days of the Chawinda campaign.


----------



## ghazi52

Tochi Scouts garrisoning a frontier outpost, North Waziristan, North-West Frontier, 1944 (c).

The Tochi Scouts operated in North Waziristan, with their headquarters at Miranshah. They were part of the Frontier Corps which consisted of a number of scout units stationed in the tribal territories. The scout forts were built of sun-dried mud blocks, rectangular in shape with a tower at each corner, placed so as to provide a clear line of fire along the lengths of the fort walls. 

On the inside, about five feet from the top of the walls was a platform about 10 feet wide. This ran around the perimeter of the fort and formed the roof of the living quarters below. The walls had loopholes and the towers had slits for firing.


----------



## ghazi52

Officers' Mess Anteroom, Headquarters Of The Corps Of Sikh Pioneers, Sialkot, Punjab, 1900's (c).

This Image Is Restored And Watermarked By East India Company And Raj Research Group.


----------



## ghazi52

A vintage postcard shows a convoy of motor ambulances passing through Khyber Pass NWFP (KPK).
Date: 1920


----------



## ghazi52

Indian and British officers of 36th Jacob's Horse when based at Jacobabad, Sindh, 1905 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

A rare photograph of Brigadier Akbar Khan, aka 'General Tariq' of the Kashmir War fame, with 'lashkarees' and troops of the Azad Kashmir Regular Force, after the ceasefire of 1949. 
Arguably the most decisive campaign in Kashmir's history was fought in these days, 74 years ago.


----------



## ghazi52

Views Of The Bazar Valley Field Force, Khyber Pass, North-West Frontier, 1908 (c).







The Bazar Valley Field Force was sent against the turbulent Zakka Khel clan of the Afridi in February 1908. The short sharp campaign chronicled in these photographs ends with a jirga and peace at the end of the month.
The main British element was the Seaforths, together with a mountain battery and the 37th Lancers. Indian regiments included sections of 45th and 53rd Sikhs, Madras sappers, as well as the 5th Gurkhas. Two months later the same force turned its attention to the neighbouring Mohmands.

Photographed by Captain E.T. Rich, R.E., Published by Mela Ram Photographer, Peshawar', 1908 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

On The March To The Front - Field Artillery Crossing The River Indus By A Bridge Of Boat At Khushalgarh, Kohat.


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan, meeting with the officers of 6th Bn, Frontier Force Rifles (Now 1st FF). Lt Col. (later Lt General) Bakhtiar Rana following him.
Date: 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Muhammad Ayub Khan, C-in-C Pakistan Army, Reviewing The 3rd (Peshawar) Mountain Battery During Its Centenary Celebration At Campbellpur In 1953.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta, June 1930


----------



## ghazi52

The Guides Infantry; it's 'C' Company repulsed an assault by the 8ᵗʰ Rajputana Rifles on a feature in the upper reaches of the Leepa Valley, on the night of 7/8ᵗʰ December 1971.
The Raj Rif unit lost 43 dead or missing.
Charlie Company lost 5, including it's commander.


----------



## ghazi52

Ist Armoured Motor Bridge, Peshawar, 3rd Anglo-Afghan War, 1919 (c)


----------



## ghazi52

Shagai Fort, Khyber Pass, 1946-48 (c).







Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah With Colonel Mohammad Sharif Khan Afridi Kuki khel, Commandant Khyber Rifles. Standing Beside Him At The Parade Ground Of Shagai Fort, Literally In The Khyber Pass. Colonel Sharif Was The First Commissioned Officer In 1936 From Khyber.


----------



## ghazi52

View Of No. 8 (British) Mountain Battery In Action Near Maidan During Attack Of November 9th On Saran Sar Pass, Tirah Valley, North-West Frontier, 1897-98 (c).








The Tirah Campaign proved the most difficult and protracted military operation during the rising costing the Army in India 287 dead and 853 wounded, despite initial expectations in many quarters that British and Indian troops would only be opposed by lashkars still reliant on hand-to-hand combat supported by limited jezail or occasional rifle fire.

3 In his final report dated 24th February 1898 Major-General Sir William Lockhart summed up the difficulties encountered by imperial troops, "No campaign on the frontiers of India has been conducted under more trying and arduous circumstances than those encountered by the Tirah Expeditionary Force".


----------



## ghazi52

Miranshah Aerodrome, Waziristan, 1930 (c).






Weapons Line Up For Westland Wapiti Biplane At Miranshah, (RFC 230, 112 And 20lb Bombs; BIB - Baby Incendiary Bombs, Lewis And Vickers Guns And Ammunition).


----------



## ghazi52

circa 1966 






Brigadier Amir Abdullah Khan Niazi, commander of the 14ᵗʰ Parachute Brigade, receives General Yahya Khan, the new C-in-C, at Sialkot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Circa 1944






the 1/1ˢᵗ Punjab (62ⁿᵈ Punjabis) at Kohima, during the Burma Campaign. it had previously been in action in North Africa. 
Probably the oldest infantry unit from the Raj lineage. 
Lives on in the Pakistan Army as the 1ˢᵗ Punjab.


----------



## ghazi52

British officers and orderlies of the South Waziristan Scouts at lunch during a partridge shoot near Dhana in February 1936.

© Imperial War Museum


----------



## ghazi52

Sepoy Ali Haidar Victoria Cross, 13th Frontier Force Rifles, 13 August 1945.







Photograph, World War II, Italy, Europe, 1945.

Ali Haidar (1913-1999) was a Pashtun soldier from Kohat who won the VC on 9 April 1945 near Fusigano in Italy during 8th Indian Division's crossing of the River Senio.

According to the 'London Gazette' of 3 July 1945: 'In Italy, during the crossing of the River Senio, near Fusignano, in daylight on 9th April 1945, a Company of the 13th Frontier Force Rifles were ordered to assault the enemy positions strongly dug in on the far bank. These positions had been prepared and improved over many months and were mainly on the steep flood banks, some 25 feet high.

Sepoy Ali Haidar was a member of the left-hand Section of the left-hand Platoon. As soon as the Platoon started to cross, it came under heavy and accurate machine gun fire from two enemy posts strongly dug in about 60 yards away. Sepoy Ali Haidar's Section suffered casualties and only 3 men, including himself, managed to get across. The remainder of the Company was temporarily held up.

Without orders, and on his own initiative, Sepoy Ali Haidar, leaving the other two to cover him, charged the nearest post which was about 30 yards away. He threw a grenade and almost at the same time the enemy threw one at him, wounding him severely in the back. In spite of this he kept on and the enemy post was destroyed and four of the enemy surrendered.

With utter disregard of his own wounds he continued and charged the next post in which the enemy had one Spandau and three automatics, which were still very active and preventing movement on both banks. He was again wounded, this time in the right leg and right arm. Although weakened by loss of blood, with great determination Sepoy Ali Haidar crawled closer and in a final effort raised himself from the ground, threw a grenade, and charged into the second enemy post. Two enemy were wounded and the remaining two surrendered.

Taking advantage of the outstanding success of Sepoy Ali Haidar's dauntless attacks, the rest of the Company charged across the river and carried out their task of making a bridgehead. Sepoy Ali Haidar was picked up and brought back from the second position seriously wounded. The conspicuous gallantry, initiative, and determination combined with a complete disregard for his own life shown by this very brave Sepoy in the face of heavy odds were an example to the whole Company.

His heroism had saved an ugly situation which would - but for his personal bravery - have caused the Battalion a large number of casualties at a critical time and seriously delayed the crossing of the river and the building of a bridge. With the rapid advance which it was possible to make the Battalion captured 3 officers and 217 other ranks and gained their objectives'.

Ali Haidar was invested with his VC by King George VI at Buckingham Palace on 30 October 1945.
Sepoy Ali Haidar Victoria Cross, 13th Frontier Force Rifles, 13 August 1945.


----------



## ghazi52

An Aerial View Of Kohat Fort, 1932 (c).

Constructed - 1853, Used by - Great Britain, Now Pakistan, Also known As: Fort Mackeson, Kohat Fort. Conflict In Which It Participated Various Colonial Miniscuffles.

Royal Air Force Aerial Reconnaissance On The North West Frontier Of India, 1919 - 1939 (c)

Oblique Aerial Photograph Taken By a Type F.8 Aerial Camera - 60 Sqaurdon Royal Air Force.

© Imperial War Museum


----------



## ghazi52

Afghan Guns Captured At The Peiwar Kotal At Kohat, Circa 1878.






Men from various British and Indian regiments pose with artillery guns captured at the Battle of Peiwar Kotal in December 1878. The battle was fought by British and Indian troops pushing their way across the border between India and Afghanistan, towards Kabul.


----------



## ghazi52

Officers And VCOs Of 6/13 Frontier Force Rifles (Earlier 59th Scinde Rifles And Now 1 FF In The Pakistan Army) Photographed At Razmak In Waziristan In 1938.







Interesting To See How The Indian Officers Fared In Their Later Careers.

Musa Tops Of Course As A Full General And CinC, Pakistan Army For 8 Years. Army Commander - Kashmir Katoch, MC. Lt Gen - Bakhtiar Rana Pakistan Army). Maj General - Nazir Ahmad (Pakistan Army, Dismissed Because Of His Involvement In The Rawalpindi Conspiracy, 1951) Brigadiers - VD Jayal, DSO, Kl Atal, MVC And Bikram Ajit Singh Bajwa (Later Director, Military Farms). The VCOs All Wear Turbans In Keeping With The Times.


----------



## akramishaqkhan




----------



## ghazi52

23rd January,1951. Rawalpindi.






On this day, 71 years ago, General Muhammad Ayub Khan assumed charge as Commander in Chief of Pakistan Army. He succeeded Gen Douglas Gracy, and became the first non British, and at age 43, the youngest Pak Army chief, till date.
In later years, he became the second president of Pakistan, after seizing power as President in a coup in 1958, a role he continued till 1969. Ayub Khan's impact and influence on history and politics of Pakistan is perhaps more than any other leader in its 75 years history.
Notice the size and simplicity of his office, with basic furniture and flags of the military units he commanded.


----------



## ghazi52

Waziristan Campaign, North-West Frontier, 1919-20 (c).

A) Bullock Transport In Waziristan Field Force.
B) Showing Good Condition Of Camels Under "Stall Feeding" In Waziristan Field Force.
*Source - *Army Veterinary Service In War

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Field Force In Camp At Nahakki, During The Indian Frontier Rising, 1897 (c).
© Melton Prior / Britishbattles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

circa 1949






Pakistan army regulars and the national guard, during an exercise at Malir, Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

Dropping Message To Brigade Headquarters' From Photographs Relating To Col Alexander Bennett's Service With The Mohmand Field Force, North-West Frontier Province, 1936-36 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

Farewell to outgoing British MGO, Officers L-R, Brig Fazle Muqeem (PA155), outgoing British MGO, Maj Gen Syed Shahid Hamid (first Pakistani MGO of the Pakistan Army) and Brig (later Maj Gen) Sherjan, Rawalpindi, 1952...


----------



## ghazi52

...........
King Faisal II of Iraq visiting 501 Workshop, Rawalpindi.
.





.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....................




.
Rawalpindi Members of the newly formed Pakistani Security Guard marching past troops of the regular Pakistani Army during parade review for Pakistan's new leader Mohammed Ali Jinnah, who did not attend due to illness.






..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..
Tirah Field Force "Tirah-Kurram-Khyber", Circa 1897-1898.
.







..
The Nursing Sister's Of Tirah Expedition.

Source - The Navy And Army Illustrated March 20th, 1898.







.
This Is a Staged Picture Depicts Men Of The Ghurka Rifles Aiming Their Weapons At Karuppa Tirah, Circa 1897.....







.


----------



## ghazi52

.





Liaquat Ali Khan is briefed by "General Tariq" at the frontlines of Azad Kashmir, circa 1949..
..........


----------



## ghazi52

.





Bungalow at Dalbandin, Balochistan in 1955..

Kharan Rifles..
..


----------



## ghazi52

.




.
Having Removed Their Turbans - Muslims, Hindu And Sikhs Police Recruits Are Instructed In Drill At A Frontier Constabulary Training Establishment, Nowshera, NWFP, 1944 (c).

© Cecil Beaton / Imperial War Museum
...


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
PAVO at Dera Ismail Khan, circa 1890s. then known as the 1st Punjab Cavalry. 






Immaculate drip. love what looks like a Martini-Henry cavalry carbine........

,;;;


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
Pipers of the 40ᵗʰ Pathans.







.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
"Smoky Eyes" shared photos of his grandfather, Colonel MIAN KHAN TPK M.C with a brief life sketch of him.






Colonel MIAN KHAN TPK M.C was a brave officer who withstood the onslaught of the GERMAN ARMY AT THE FIRST BATTLE OF EL ALAMEIN IN 1942 and saved the British empire in Africa. 
He was awarded the prestigious MILITARY CROSS by his Majesty. 
Later after the creation of Pakistan, he joined the Pakistan army and again fought on the Kashmir frontier in 1948. He left this worldly abode in 1964.





,.,..,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.
An Aerial View Of Attock Fort & River Indus, Taken By Royal Air Force, Attock, Punjab, 1930's (c).





,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
"Niazi Pathans, troopers of Jacob's horse, preparing for sword drill. They still retain the curved swords in the use of which the fighting men of their race have been trained for generations"
Source - Daily Newspaper, November 1914.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
The Sherwood Foresters "Nottinghamshire And Derbyshire Regiment" 2nd Battalion, At Jamrud, Khyber Pass, 1897 (c).






The battalion parade before Fort Jamrud, Khyber Pass prior to marching to the Tirah. The officers form a line in front of their men. They carry swords and have pistols in holsters on their belts. 

The men have Slade-Wallace equipment which is all of white leather stained with tea to make it less visible. The commanding officer was Colonel Edward Cecil Dowse who stands in front of the regiment.

The British force sent into the Tirah was under the command of Sir William Lockhart. The force was very large, containing 12 British battalions and 24 Indian/Gurkha battalions. The 2nd battalion Derbyshires were part of the 1st Division and were commanded by Colonel Dowse. The Dorset and the Northampton battalions suffered from cholera during the journey to the north-west and were confined to camp for 10 days. The Derbyshires fared better, avoiding the outbreak, but they did suffer from sore feet.

Lockhart made it clear to the Orakzai and Afridi tribesmen that he was advancing through their territory and they were not to impede him. He planned an advance over the Chagru Kotal on the 20th October. Sappers tried to improve the road but were harassed by Afridis firing from the Dargai Heights. 

They could not be dislodged with artillery so the 2nd division was sent up to clear them on the 18th. This first assault was achieved quickly and the Heights were captured but there was not enough water up there and the position had to be abandoned.

Many questioned the decision to withdraw and were proved right because the tribesmen regained possession of the defences soon afterwards. It was decided to scale the Heights again on the 20th, this time the Derbys were brought in from the 1st Division to help. The Gurkhas were to lead the attack with the Dorsets in support and the Derbys in reserve.

The Gurkhas bravely rushed at the defences but, having suffered 71 casualties, were pinned down. Next, the Dorsets tried to cover the open ground but were cut down. Three companies of the Derbys then made the attempt but they were having to go through a narrow space which was easy for the Afridi marksmen to aim at. During this attack, Lt Pennell won his VC.

A mass of men from all three regiments was hiding behind a ledge and unable to go forward or back. The commander of this action, Major-General Yeatman Biggs ordered a further attempt led by the Gordon Highlanders and the 3rd Sikhs. The rest of the Derbyshire battalion, with Gurkhas, was to be in support, and the Dorsets in reserve.

The attack was to be preceded by an artillery barrage. When this ceased the determined Gordons swept forward taking many casualties but causing great concern amongst the tribesmen. The Derbys and Dorsets, at first, gave covering fire but were so inspired that they joined the attack. The men from the first attack who had been pinned down for hours could hardly believe their luck that their ordeal was soon to end.

The final yards were almost easy as the tribesmen had started to run away. The commander of the Gordons survived the advance and seeing that the Heights were won, ordered Sergeant Cursley of the Derbys to use his signal flag to inform the Divisional commanders that Dargai was cleared. The regiment had lost one officer and 3 men killed, 8 wounded.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Lt. (Later Lt Gen) Bakhtiar Rana, 4th from the left, & then, Lt Anant S Pathania, 2nd from the right in a 'Pathan Pugree' - Vasu Pathania At The Frontier. (Probably the location is Waziristan)
Year: 1935
Courtesy: Talat Rana.


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,




Agit Singh Sodhi (lying on floor), Bakhtiar Rana (later Lt.General), Anant Pathani and Muhammad Mussa (later C-in-C) at Razmak at the end of the Waziristan Campaign.
Year: 1939.
Courtesy: Ehsan Ullah

.............................






A vintage photo of Capt Musa Khan (rear left), 2nd Lts Bakhtiar Rana (right front) and Anant Singh Pathania (Seated below). Musa Khan became CNC of Pakistan Army, Bakhtiar Rana retired as Lt Gen from Pakistan Army and Anant Pathania retired as Maj Gen Indian Army. They all served together in 59th Rifles.
Date: c1936


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Indian Pattern Crossley Armoured Cars At Data Khel Fort, Waziristan, North-West Frontier, 1920's (c).







This Image Is Restored And Watermarked By East India Company And Raj Research Group.

.,.,

Datta Khel landscape as seen from military base, Tochi Valley, Waziristan, 1898 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

..,,.,





Qauid e Azam M A Jinnah's Peshawar visit in Apr 1948.

Meeting officers of Royal 6/13th FFR (59 Scinde/ 1 FF) Murtaza Jan is 1st from Left (Third officer from left is Mian Taskeen ud Din sb. CO Bakhtiar Rana and Lt Gen Nazir can be seen with Qauid. In the foreground is JInnah's ADC)


----------



## ghazi52

The 1 SP (Field) Regiment - September 1965.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Railways Were Not Available For All Locations.

Regiments Had To Simply March. Image of 5/13th Frontier Force Rifles, Preceded By Their Band, Marching From Kohat To Bannu in December 1930 Near Surdag, Teri Tehsil Of Kohat (Now District Karak).KPK.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Photograph showing Afridis of the Punjab Frontier Force of the Indian Army in Hampton Court Camp on the occasion of the Coronation of King Edward VII, August 1902, 
by Sir Benjamin Stone.
© Victoria and Albert Museum


----------



## SaadH

Loyal foot sepoys of the Raaj, Legacy continues to this day.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Indian Mountain Battery in action in the Khyber Agency, 1930's (c).







This could possibly be the 21st Kohat Mountain Battery (Frontier Force). 
The road from Landi Kotal to Torkham can be seen in the right of the picture. 
Some soldiers of the 1st Battalion, The King's Regiment (Liverpool) can also be seen near the gunners.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
Lieutenant Colonel Sir Nawab Aslam Khan Sadozai, The First Muslim Commandant Of The Khyber Rifles. With First Political Agent, Of The First Tribal Agency Khyber, Major (Later) Colonel Sir Robert Warburton, 1881 (c).







The First Commandant Of The Khyber Rifles Was Sir Robert Warburton, Son Of An Anglo-Irish Soldier Robert Warburton Of The Bengal Artillery And His Wife Shah Jehan Begum, An Afghan Princess. Sir Robert Remained The Commandant Until His Retirement In 1899. His Deputy, Colonel Sir Aslam Khan Sadozai, The First Muslim Commandant, Succeeded Him.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
Convey Of Gurkhas And Gordon Highlanders In Route To Jamrud Fort, Khyber Pass, 1897 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,





A Crossley Armoured Car, Waziristan, 1930's (c).


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Officers of the 2nd Battalion Worcestershire Regiment, standing in front of a Indian Army Crossley armoured car, 1st March 1940.






The vehicle is a Crossley "Indian Pattern" armoured car. These were developed in the interwar period for internal security duties in Northern India, based on a Crossley truck chassis.

Substantial British and Indian Army forces were occupied in internal security in India during WW2, as the possibility of insurgency (encouraged by the proximity of Japanese forces from 1942) was a substantial concerrn.

"Indian Pattern" armoured cars remained in service until Indian and Pakistani independence in 1947. The model here (like most others) was reconditioned in 1939, in the course of which the worn-out Crossley chassis was replaced with a Chevrolet truck chassis.

© The Worcestershire Regiment


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
New recruits to the 10th Jats parading in Bannu, North-West Frontier, 1916 (c).






The 10th Jats were a regiment recruited from the Jat people of northern India, particularly the Punjab and Baluchistan. Bannu was a key British military cantonment on the frontier.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Work In Progress On Galanai Road During 2nd Mohmand Campaign, Mohmand, 1935 (c).







The Second Mohmand Campaign Of 1935 Was A British Military Campaign Against The Mohmand Tribes In The North-West Frontier Area Of British India, Now Pakistan. Tanks Were Used, The First Operational Use Of Tanks In British India.

The First Mohmand Campaign In 1897–98 Followed Earlier Military Expeditions In 1851–1852, 1854, 1864, 1879, 1880. After The First Mohmand Campaign, There Was The Mohmand Expedition Of 1908 And The Mohmand And Bajaur Operations Of 1933, Taking About A Month In August.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,


----------

